# GA 2020-2021 Season



## SoccerLocker

Schedule is out:

GA Schedule on GotSport


----------



## Giesbock

Underway!!  With careful measures in place.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> Underway!!  With careful measures in place.


Interesting that they scheduled games during HS season (AZ anyway).  Wonder why?  Girls want to play HS.  This may not go over well with players, especially after the specific discussion around allowing HS play.


----------



## SoccerLocker

happy9 said:


> Interesting that they scheduled games during HS season (AZ anyway).  Wonder why?  Girls want to play HS.  This may not go over well with players, especially after the specific discussion around allowing HS play.


If this year were normal, I would agree.  IMO - this schedule is written in pencil.  I expect it to change based on CAs ability to host games, HS season being played in AZ and/or CA, etc...


----------



## girlsrule7

happy9 said:


> Interesting that they scheduled games during HS season (AZ anyway).  Wonder why?  Girls want to play HS.  This may not go over well with players, especially after the specific discussion around allowing HS play.


Our club (east coast) said that the girls will be having games during the spring high school season (even in a regular non COVID year) and that the GA doesn't necessarily suspend games for the high school season.  It may be something thats left up to the clubs or regions to plan out?


----------



## Soccerhelper

Here is whats going down.  When schools open back up around September 22 ((unless new formula is created to keep schools closed)), girls soccer will have pre-pre season. I'm told two days a week.  I love that.  All the girls at the school who want to learn how to play soccer can join in.  Girls like my dd and other players will teach some girls the game with da coach.  After pre pre season, we will go to Pre-Season in Dec.  This will be for the girls who want to tryout for Varsity and JV.  Tryouts will take place sometime in early Feb and then the season will start.  This is awesome and non pressure for these players.


----------



## Soccer43

Is the schedule for the southwest games missing something important - like LOCATION?  They put a mystical schedule out there but no place to play these games.  I wouldn't spend the time putting those games into your calendar just yet.


----------



## Sandypk

Soccer43 said:


> Is the schedule for the southwest games missing something important - like LOCATION?  They put a mystical schedule out there but no place to play these games.  I wouldn't spend the time putting those games into your calendar just yet.


How can you see the rosters for the teams?  Just curious to see where some DA girls landed.  I also don’t see any rosters for ECRL or ECNL on their websites.  I’m sure teams must be formed by now and have rosters.  Anyone know where to look?  Also, I heard some teams, once they start playing, are playing in 2 leagues.  Is that true and how?


----------



## Soccerhelper

Sandypk said:


> How can you see the rosters for the teams?  Just curious to see where some DA girls landed.  I also don’t see any rosters for ECRL or ECNL on their websites.  I’m sure teams must be formed by now and have rosters.  Anyone know where to look?  Also, I heard some teams, once they start playing, are playing in 2 leagues.  Is that true and how?


Great questions Sandy.  I think Happy will know more on the GA side.  Kicker can speak on ECRL rosters and The Soccer Helper will handle the ECNL side.  ECNL is only playing in the SW ECNL League.  The top teams from all the conferences in the USA will compete for a National Championship.  I also know rosters will be larger because of many reasons.  Rosters will be posted soon.  I know things have been Messy for so many, especially for all the children.


----------



## futboldad1

Sandypk said:


> How can you see the rosters for the teams?  Just curious to see where some DA girls landed.  I also don’t see any rosters for ECRL or ECNL on their websites.  I’m sure teams must be formed by now and have rosters.  Anyone know where to look?  Also, I heard some teams, once they start playing, are playing in 2 leagues.  Is that true and how?


Teams that are, or saying they are, playing in two leagues are either being disingenuous and their team/club struggles massively to attract talent.....this second point is definitely true as it's illogical otherwise......assuming you're meaning GA and Regional League (which clubs?), I don't see a way you can play both at the same time but who knows.....some clubs are desperate for players



Soccerhelper said:


> Great questions Sandy.  I think Happy will know more on the GA side.  Kicker can speak on ECRL rosters and The Soccer Helper will handle the ECNL side.  ECNL is only playing in the SW ECNL League.  The top teams from all the conferences in the USA will compete for a National Championship.  I also know rosters will be larger because of many reasons.  Rosters will be posted soon.  I know things have been Messy for so many, especially for all the children.


I don't like rosters bigger than 18 one bit..... when you have second teams with players who can be called up why would you full time roster kids just to say "hey this week you're not playing".......I think it's something that clubs do to attract and retain players....but families and kids pay the price.....roster of 18 is easily enough especially if your coach has an understanding with the Regional team to give those kids opportunities.......


----------



## Soccerhelper

futboldad1 said:


> Teams that are, or saying they are, playing in two leagues are either being disingenuous and their team/club struggles massively to attract talent.....this second point is definitely true as it's illogical otherwise......assuming you're meaning GA and Regional League (which clubs?), I don't see a way you can play both at the same time but who knows.....some clubs are desperate for players
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't like rosters bigger than 18 one bit*..... when you have second teams with players who can be called up why would you full time roster kids just to say "hey this week you're not playing".......I think it's something that clubs do to attract and retain players....but families and kids pay the price.....roster of 18 is easily enough especially if your coach has an understanding with the Regional team to give those kids opportunities.......


I agree, except these times are different.  Our team has many players that HS Soccer is Queen.  Meaning, if push comes to shove, the shove would be no club and play hs instead.  So some kids won;t be able to do both because it's too much.  Some will miss ECNL games.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Sandypk said:


> How can you see the rosters for the teams?  Just curious to see where some DA girls landed.  I also don’t see any rosters for ECRL or ECNL on their websites.  I’m sure teams must be formed by now and have rosters.  Anyone know where to look?  Also, I heard some teams, once they start playing, are playing in 2 leagues.  Is that true and how?


One of Pat's parents posted a while back that his DD's team will play both ECRL and GA this season.


----------



## ToonArmy

Messi>CR7 said:


> One of Pat's parents posted a while back that his DD's team will play both ECRL and GA this season.


They are one of the clubs desperate for players from what I hear and was told at least one of the age groups didn't have enough players for the 3 leagues ECRL GA and DPL. They may be going to affiliate clubs like LA Pats which they did last year to play in DPL or may be trying to play one team in 2 leagues.


----------



## happy9

ToonArmy said:


> They are one of the clubs desperate for players from what I hear and was told at least one of the age groups didn't have enough players for the 3 leagues ECRL GA and DPL. They may be going to affiliate clubs like LA Pats which they did last year to play in DPL or may be trying to play one team in 2 leagues.


Plenty of uncertainty in regards to the SW GA schedules.  If you are an AZ team , you know your first game is set in stone.  Games beyond that are set in Jello, all driven by what happens in CA.  Possible scenarios are that CA travels here for their "home" games between now and end of year. What happens after 1 JAN is anyone's guess.

As far as ECRL/GA teams in CA, I've heard that the first tms will be in GA and the 2nd teams will be in ECRL with plenty of player movement between the two when required.  I know there are other opinions out there, but that's what I've been told is going to happen with the Legends and Beach teams.  In reality, who knows..  All I know is we are playing futbol right now - and quality futbol games at that, early in the season.


----------



## futboldad1

happy9 said:


> As far as ECRL/GA teams in CA, I've heard that the first tms will be in GA and the 2nd teams will be in ECRL with plenty of player movement between the two when required.  I know there are other opinions out there, but that's what I've been told is going to happen with the Legends and Beach teams.  In reality, who knows..


I've heard the exact opposite from friends at Beach..... top players in ECRL, B team is GA........ I heard the same for legends and pats too but don't have as close friends there so can't say for sure.......


----------



## happy9

futboldad1 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from friends at Beach..... top players in ECRL, B team is GA........ I heard the same for legends and pats too but don't have as close friends there so can't say for sure.......


I've heard both ways.  Sense I get is that teams will be formed based on opponents being played.  Those clubs have to keep brands in both fires to see what works best for them - nothing wrong with that, unless ECNL doesn't allow it.  For the most part, the better girls teams in AZ will be in the GA.  Phoenix Rising ECNL has a very,very  good 04 team.  Their was a mass migration at that age group to them a few years ago from a DA team.  Some of those girls have since moved on, back to a GA team, but that team remains very good.  Rising ECNL  youngers (07s) are also very good.  Every other age group is better represented in the two GA clubs in AZ.  

At the end of the day, the ladies just want to play  meaningful games.


----------



## Kicker4Life

futboldad1 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from friends at Beach..... top players in ECRL, B team is GA........ I heard the same for legends and pats too but don't have as close friends there so can't say for sure.......


I can confirm this for Beach FC.


----------



## happy9

Kicker4Life said:


> I can confirm this for Beach FC.


Plenty of depth in CA, hopefully they field competitive teams in the GA, which they should.


----------



## Kicker4Life

happy9 said:


> Plenty of depth in CA, hopefully they field competitive teams in the GA, which they should.


The GA team is also pretty solid.


----------



## soccerfan123

happy9 said:


> I've heard both ways.  Sense I get is that teams will be formed based on opponents being played.  Those clubs have to keep brands in both fires to see what works best for them - nothing wrong with that, unless ECNL doesn't allow it.  For the most part, the better girls teams in AZ will be in the GA.  Phoenix Rising ECNL has a very,very  good 04 team.  Their was a mass migration at that age group to them a few years ago from a DA team.  Some of those girls have since moved on, back to a GA team, but that team remains very good.  Rising ECNL  youngers (07s) are also very good.  *Every other age group is better represented in the two GA clubs in AZ. *
> 
> At the end of the day, the ladies just want to play  meaningful games.


?? Phoenix Rising ECNL 05 are also really good looking at standings and when my daughters 04 team saw them


----------



## SoccerLocker

Kicker4Life said:


> I can confirm this for Beach FC.


Can someone please explain why parents would accept their DD play ECRL over GA?  Travel for league games where they will be massive favorites and no access to full showcases?  Paying the same amount for less?

Good for the club (if it's a handshake deal to get into ECNL), sure, but not sure it's great for the players...


----------



## futboldad1

SoccerLocker said:


> Can someone please explain why parents would accept their DD play ECRL over GA?  Travel for league games where they will be massive favorites and no access to full showcases?  Paying the same amount for less?
> 
> Good for the club (if it's a handshake deal to get into ECNL), sure, but not sure it's great for the players...


How do you know GA will be appreciably stronger than ECRL..... Beach, Legends top teams are in ECRL ..... if they didn't do that they would not be allowed in ECRL..... plus B-teams from Surf and Blues are better than most clubs top teams....... expectation for ECRL is a club's top teams are in it unless they are also in ECNL...... teams not following this will be sent packing from what I was told......


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerLocker said:


> Can someone please explain why parents would accept their DD play ECRL over GA?  Travel for league games where they will be massive favorites and no access to full showcases?  Paying the same amount for less?
> 
> Good for the club (if it's a handshake deal to get into ECNL), sure, but not sure it's great for the players...


I can’t speak for anyone but my families experience.    My DD’s are ‘04 and ‘06 and made their OWN decision to stay with their Coach and play ECRL since Beach wasn’t granted ECNL. 

Where you see it as paying more for less, we see it as choosing a Coach over a league.  

To each their own.


----------



## Kicker4Life

futboldad1 said:


> How do you know GA will be appreciably stronger than ECRL..... Beach, Legends top teams are in ECRL ..... if they didn't do that they would not be allowed in ECRL..... plus B-teams from Surf and Blues are better than most clubs top teams....... expectation for ECRL is a club's top teams are in it unless they are also in ECNL...... teams not following this will be sent packing from what I was told......


I am willing to bet there will be ECNL players or teams facing Legends and Beach ECRL teams of/when it happens.  At least, that’s what we are hoping for.


----------



## SoccerLocker

Kicker4Life said:


> I can’t speak for anyone but my families experience.    My DD’s are ‘04 and ‘06 and made their OWN decision to stay with their Coach and play ECRL since Beach wasn’t granted ECNL.
> 
> Where you see it as paying more for less, we see it as choosing a Coach over a league.
> 
> To each their own.


That makes sense.  I definitely think the coach matters. 

Honestly if leagues don't play many games or showcases are kaput it may be the 200IQ play if it gets the club into ECNL.


----------



## SoccerLocker

futboldad1 said:


> How do you know GA will be appreciably stronger than ECRL..... Beach, Legends top teams are in ECRL ..... if they didn't do that they would not be allowed in ECRL..... plus B-teams from Surf and Blues are better than most clubs top teams....... expectation for ECRL is a club's top teams are in it unless they are also in ECNL...... teams not following this will be sent packing from what I was told......


I think Beach, Legends and Pats first teams would have more consistent competition in GA.  No doubt.


----------



## happy9

soccerfan123 said:


> ?? Phoenix Rising ECNL 05 are also really good looking at standings and when my daughters 04 team saw them


The Rising 05 ECNL is  a very good team. 

 The Del Sol 05 team is at a different level.  If they were to play each other (and they will never play each other, unfortunately), it would not be a close game.  Their entire team came back and they added back a player who played up with the 04 team last season. The Del Sol team was third in the conference, behind Beach and Surf, splitting games with Beach and beating Surf.  Season ended without a Surf rematch.  They went deep into the Fall cup showcase in Florida, eventually losing to a very good Real Colorado team.  Maybe their choice of team building activity the day prior cost them the game (ha). 

It's too bad club politics in AZ will not allow this match up to occur.  Same goes for a Rising 06 ECNL VS Del Sol 06 match up.  Another great game and one the players on both sides would love.


----------



## LB Mom 78

SoccerLocker said:


> I think Beach, Legends and Pats first teams would have more consistent competition in GA.  No doubt.


My opinion is the ECRL Southwest will be top heavy with Beach and Legends top teams there. The GA will have better competition from top to bottom.  I have heard that some clubs including West Coast are placing top team in GA rather than ECRL. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker4Life said:


> we see it as choosing a Coach over a league.


Always the best choice IMO


----------



## happy9

Kicker4Life said:


> I can’t speak for anyone but my families experience.    My DD’s are ‘04 and ‘06 and made their OWN decision to stay with their Coach and play ECRL since Beach wasn’t granted ECNL.
> 
> *Where you see it as paying more for less, we see it as choosing a Coach over a league.*
> 
> To each their own.


Couldn't agree more.  Same decision here.  Once the DA collapsed, phones  began ringing and the selling began.  My DD is an 06 and we have time.  She loves her coach, loves her team mates, and loves the system she plays in.  Once it became apparent that everyone was staying put, then the decision became much easier.  I think many parents are willing to give the GA at least a year or two, especially if your DD is an 06/07.  No need to panic over your college aspirations, your DD can change her  mind in an instant.

The argument over which league is better can't even be had until there's been a season to compare.  The GA still has to prove that they can execute game day and showcases.


----------



## happy9

LB Mom 78 said:


> My opinion is the ECRL Southwest will be top heavy with Beach and Legends top teams there. The GA will have better competition from top to bottom.  I have heard that some clubs including West Coast are placing top team in GA rather than ECRL. Can anyone confirm this?


I'll let you know, they travel to AZ for a friendly in a little over a week (in all honesty, unless I walk over and ask, I won't be able to tell).


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> I am willing to bet there will be ECNL players or teams facing Legends and Beach ECRL teams of/when it happens.  At least, that’s what we are hoping for.


Kicker,
I have read on here that at least one of your girls is a very high level player. I also know you love the coach that she has and stayed with Beach because of the coach. Will you reconsider this if she is stuck in the ECRL for another season?


----------



## LB Mom 78

happy9 said:


> I'll let you know, they travel to AZ for a friendly in a little over a week (in all honesty, unless I walk over and ask, I won't be able to tell).


Who is traveling to AZ for a friendly next week?


----------



## happy9

LB Mom 78 said:


> Who is traveling to AZ for a friendly next week?


From what I understand - West Coast.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Kicker,
> I have read on here that at least one of your girls is a very high level player. I also know you love the coach that she has and stayed with Beach because of the coach. Will you reconsider this if she is stuck in the ECRL for another season?


It’s not my decision to make. If it was, yes I would keep her with her current coach and coaching staff.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> I've heard both ways.  Sense I get is that teams will be formed based on opponents being played.  Those clubs have to keep brands in both fires to see what works best for them - nothing wrong with that, unless ECNL doesn't allow it.  *For the most part, the better girls teams in AZ will be in the GA. * Phoenix Rising ECNL has a very,very  good 04 team.  Their was a mass migration at that age group to them a few years ago from a DA team.  Some of those girls have since moved on, back to a GA team, but that team remains very good.  Rising ECNL  youngers (07s) are also very good.  Every other age group is better represented in the two GA clubs in AZ.
> 
> At the end of the day, the ladies just want to play  meaningful games.


Now were getting into the soccer stuff.  Desert Hound, what say you?  Top teams in GA in AZ?  Happy, are you guys playing in the Cactus Cup?  Were going to be in AZ so much the next couple of months, I went ahead and took my buddy up on his place in Scottsdale.  It's his Winter/Spring house. He's in Maui at his other house.  Big time golfer.  Talk about privilege.  Trust fund friend who is super generous and does so much for the poor.  A class guy whose been married for 30 years.  A true giver.  $59 one way to AZ last I checked on SW so AZ here we come.


----------



## azsnowrider

happy9 said:


> The Rising 05 ECNL is  a very good team.
> 
> The Del Sol 05 team is at a different level.  If they were to play each other (and they will never play each other, unfortunately), it would not be a close game.  Their entire team came back and they added back a player who played up with the 04 team last season. The Del Sol team was third in the conference, behind Beach and Surf, splitting games with Beach and beating Surf.  Season ended without a Surf rematch.  They went deep into the Fall cup showcase in Florida, eventually losing to a very good Real Colorado team.  Maybe their choice of team building activity the day prior cost them the game (ha).
> 
> It's too bad club politics in AZ will not allow this match up to occur.  Same goes for a Rising 06 ECNL VS Del Sol 06 match up.  Another great game and one the players on both sides would love.


The Del sol 05 team is fun to watch, Rising 05 is good as well. I am familiar with both teams, but I'm looking forward to watching the 05 Del sol team over the next few years as they move forward. I would love to see a matchup as well but i highly doubt we will, to much dislike between clubs...


----------



## azsnowrider

Kicker4Life said:


> I can’t speak for anyone but my families experience.    My DD’s are ‘04 and ‘06 and made their OWN decision to stay with their Coach and play ECRL since Beach wasn’t granted ECNL.
> 
> Where you see it as paying more for less, we see it as choosing a Coach over a league.
> 
> To each their own.


The coach matters the most, number 1 reason to stay. Curious I keep hearing ECNL will never give Beach full ECNL status, thoughts? Wont your players also be playing in the GA, or are they going full time ECRL or is it a back and forth thing?


----------



## Kicker4Life

azsnowrider said:


> The coach matters the most, number 1 reason to stay. Curious I keep hearing ECNL will never give Beach full ECNL status, thoughts? Wont your players also be playing in the GA, or are they going full time ECRL or is it a back and forth thing?


Out DPL teams will be the GA teams and our DA teams will be ECRL.  No set plan to play back and forth.

It is likely Beach will continue to be black balled from ECNL (mainly due to 2 DOC’s in SoCal Soccer because they stand to loose a lot of SouthBay recruits if that were the case.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Kicker4Life said:


> Out DPL teams will be the GA teams and our DA teams will be ECRL.  No set plan to play back and forth.
> 
> It is likely Beach will continue to be black balled from ECNL (mainly due to 2 DOC’s in SoCal Soccer because they stand to loose a lot of SouthBay recruits if that were the case.


Why would Beach let ECNL string them along? Is Legends in the same situation?


----------



## Soccerhelper

SoccerLocker said:


> Can someone please explain why parents would accept their DD play ECRL over GA?  Travel for league games where they will be massive favorites and no access to full showcases?  Paying the same amount for less?
> 
> Good for the club (if it's a handshake deal to get into ECNL), sure, but not sure it's great for the players...


I will be honest.  Can some one tell me why parents would accept their DD play ECRL, GA, MLS over ECNL?

P.S.  It was a joke.  My dd would 100% stay with her friends and her favorite coach.  Her dad, he would have been looking for the medals and where 1st place was.  Top league is key.......lol!!!!  This good debate stuff.  Lets all stay here.  I believe ECNL is #1 now in California and AZ.  It just is.  I see what's going on and I keep it to myself.  It's not nice to rub it in on others.  Karma baby!!  Be nice and play fair and all will go well with your soul   I'm trying to improve everyday.  I suck sometimes and let my ego in get in the way.  The Helper helps by just sharing from his lenses and his experience the last 10 years coaching and watching from the sidelines


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> I will be honest.  Can some one tell me why parents would accept their DD play ECRL, GA, MLS over ECNL?
> 
> P.S.  It was a joke.  My dd would 100% stay with her friends and her favorite coach.  Her dad, he would have been looking for the medals and where 1st place was.  Top league is key.......lol!!!!  This good debate stuff.  Lets all stay here.  I believe ECNL is #1 now in California and AZ.  It just is.  I see what's going on and I keep it to myself.  It's not nice to rub it in on others.  Karma baby!!  Be nice and play fair and all will go well with your soul  I'm trying to improve everyday. I suck sometimes and let my ego in get in the way. The Helper helps by just sharing from his lenses and his experience the last 10 years coaching and watching from the sidelines


In AZ, talent wise, ECNL is not #1.  Could change next year if GA doesn't pan out. The DA players for the most part stayed home.  Head to head, GA teams will beat ECNL teams across all age groups.  The hard exception is the Rising 04 ECNL team, they are very good, at the top of their ECNL conference and can beat anyone across the country.  They had the good fortune of a mass migration 2 years ago and haven't looked back since. Outstanding coaching


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> In AZ, talent wise, ECNL is not #1.  Could change next year if GA doesn't pan out. The DA players for the most part stayed home.  Head to head, GA teams will beat ECNL teams across all age groups.  The hard exception is the Rising 04 ECNL team, they are very good, at the top of their ECNL conference and can beat anyone across the country.  They had the good fortune of a mass migration 2 years ago and haven't looked back since. Outstanding coaching


Yes, they beat us and I liked their team.  I made excuses for the back to back and that was wrong.  Who from AZ 04 is playing the Cactus Cup?


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, they beat us and I liked their team.  I made excuses for the back to back and that was wrong.  Who from AZ 04 is playing the Cactus Cup?


I don't think that schedule is out.  Normally that tournament is not attended by the AZ GA/DA, ECNL teams.  That may change this year.  If the RSL GA teams do not have a friendly scheduled, they may be entered in group play (I would imagine).  I suspect that they will schedule friendlies.  Sounds like Rising ECNL and RSL GA are setting up games between them.  I don't know where Arsenal or Del Sol stands.  Del Sol will likely keep their teams separate and schedule CA friendlies or play internal boys teams.

Come on down, the weather will be better a few weeks from now (crossing my fingers).


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, they beat us and I liked their team.  I made excuses for the back to back and that was wrong.  Who from AZ 04 is playing the Cactus Cup?


The Rising cup is this weekend, mostly Rising teams, to include their ECNL teams will be playing.  RSL GA and Del Sol GA are taking the weekend off.  Some of their DPL and state league teams will particiapte.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> I don't think that schedule is out.  Normally that tournament is not attended by the AZ GA/DA, ECNL teams.  That may change this year.  If the RSL GA teams do not have a friendly scheduled, they may be entered in group play (I would imagine).  I suspect that they will schedule friendlies.  Sounds like Rising ECNL and RSL GA are setting up games between them.  I don't know where Arsenal or Del Sol stands.  Del Sol will likely keep their teams separate and schedule CA friendlies or play internal boys teams.
> 
> Come on down, the weather will be better a few weeks from now (crossing my fingers).


I have my fingers crossed.  Were experiencing insane heat ((for us)) and the perfect time to run my goat to make sure she is ready for that heat.  I have her up at 4am tomorrow for a drive out to Palm Springs.  I will have her train 7am in dessert conditions.


----------



## futboldad1

happy9 said:


> In AZ, talent wise, ECNL is not #1.  Could change next year if GA doesn't pan out. The DA players for the most part stayed home.  Head to head, GA teams will beat ECNL teams across all age groups.  The hard exception is the Rising 04 ECNL team, they are very good, at the top of their ECNL conference and can beat anyone across the country.  They had the good fortune of a mass migration 2 years ago and haven't looked back since. Outstanding coaching


Very interesting to hear.... thanks for the insight...... in Southern California most of the top DA players in the U17 and younger ages signed on with ECNL teams..... in so. Cal, GA is definitely closer to ECRL than ECNL as goes roster talent but hopefully for the girls the new league can get good showcases going..... Legends and Albion were two big clubs hit hard losing DA status...... the notable exception to this exodus to ECNL being the top Beach players and some players Beach signed who will do ECRL this season......


----------



## Soccerhelper

futboldad1 said:


> Very interesting to hear.... thanks for the insight...... in Southern California most of the top DA players in the U17 and younger ages signed on with ECNL teams..... in so. Cal, GA is definitely closer to ECRL than ECNL as goes roster talent but hopefully for the girls the new league can get good showcases going..... Legends and Albion were two big clubs hit hard losing DA status...... the notable exception to this exodus to ECNL being the top Beach players and some players Beach signed who will do ECRL this season......


Excellent and right.  Good job


----------



## ToonArmy

LB Mom 78 said:


> My opinion is the ECRL Southwest will be top heavy with Beach and Legends top teams there. The GA will have better competition from top to bottom.  I have heard that some clubs including West Coast are placing top team in GA rather than ECRL. Can anyone confirm this?
> [/QUOTE
> I heard the same although not every age group





futboldad1 said:


> Very interesting to hear.... thanks for the insight...... in Southern California most of the top DA players in the U17 and younger ages signed on with ECNL teams..... in so. Cal, GA is definitely closer to ECRL than ECNL as goes roster talent but hopefully for the girls the new league can get good showcases going..... Legends and Albion were two big clubs hit hard losing DA status...... the notable exception to this exodus to ECNL being the top Beach players and some players Beach signed who will do ECRL this season......


Don't forget how hard LA Galaxy got hit by losing GDA status


----------



## LB Mom 78

ToonArmy said:


> Don't forget how hard LA Galaxy got hit by losing GDA status


I do not beleive LA Galaxy exists on the girls side anymore. Beach absorbed most of the top LAGSB talent just before the DA collapse.


----------



## futboldad1

LB Mom 78 said:


> I do not beleive LA Galaxy exists on the girls side anymore. Beach absorbed most of the top LAGSB talent just before the DA collapse.


First sentence is right...... second sentence not really..... younger teams 2008 and 2007 did move to beach but the other top teams/plsyers didn't leave until DA collapse and then splintered off to several five clubs, one of which was Beach......


----------



## happy9

futboldad1 said:


> Very interesting to hear.... thanks for the insight...... in Southern California most of the top DA players in the U17 and younger ages signed on with ECNL teams..... in so. Cal, GA is definitely closer to ECRL than ECNL as goes roster talent but hopefully for the girls the new league can get good showcases going..... Legends and Albion were two big clubs hit hard losing DA status...... the notable exception to this exodus to ECNL being the top Beach players and some players Beach signed who will do ECRL this season......


The beauty of being in CA is that your talent depth is consistent.  As "top" players move around, other will rise up and fill roles.  Legends and Albion may have been hit hard but their brand is good enough to attract and recruit new talent that may have been over looked previously for whatever reason.  

As far as showcases are concerned for the GA, all have been scheduled at top facilities across the country.  It's up to the GA to demonstrate they are able to execute quality showcases and game day experience.  The coaches will come, they are an equal opportunity population and connections to GA leadership run high and deep.  Coaches like shiny new things and this may help the GA.

Of course, the debate of which league is better will persist between parents, marketing departments, etc.  It's a fun comparison to make since everyone is biased.  At the end of the day, if your DD plays consistently in one of these leagues, and your family has the means to enable it, they will be put in a position where they can play collegiate soccer somewhere.  Not all will play for stanford or UCLA, some will.  Most will find a home at a school to their liking.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> The beauty of being in CA is that your talent depth is consistent.  As "top" players move around, other will rise up and fill roles. * Legends and Albion may have been hit hard but their brand is good enough to attract and recruit new talent that may have been over looked previously for whatever reason. *
> 
> As far as showcases are concerned for the GA, all have been scheduled at top facilities across the country.  *It's up to the GA to demonstrate they are able to execute quality showcases and game day experience. * The coaches will come, they are an equal opportunity population and connections to GA leadership run high and deep.  Coaches like shiny new things and this may help the GA.
> 
> *Of course, the debate of which league is better will persist between parents, marketing departments, etc*.  It's a fun comparison to make since everyone is biased.  At the end of the day, if your DD plays consistently in one of these leagues, and your family has the means to enable it, they will be put in a position where they can play collegiate soccer somewhere.  *Not all will play for stanford or UCLA, some will*.  Most will find a home at a school to their liking.


The problem before and I see it again, is the young goat will get recruited by ECNL and we start this mess all over again
Yes, and also up to the goat to kick ass and play with ganas 
Let the girls debate by playing head to head.


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> The problem before and I see it again, is the young goat will get recruited by ECNL and we start this mess all over again
> Yes, and also up to the goat to kick ass and play with ganas
> Let the girls debate by playing head to head.


There is no doubt that recruiting will continue.  To be completely honest, I don't favor the letter leagues but it's the world we live in.  The good thing about choices is that you have them.  

I mentioned this before, I don't understand the pull to pricey letter leagues in CA.  I fundamentally don't agree that expensive leagues draw the best talent, they draw the best talent that has the best financial backing.  I wouldn't argue against the fact that the letter leagues may (a big MAY)  attract better coaches.  Anyway, pay to play is here to stay for the girls. I think the MLS taking on the boys side (or at least the appearance of it) is going to stir things up.  Too late for my oldest, but I'm excited for the regional, grassroots focus that the MLS says they are going to do, especially in the neighborhoods of SOCAL - talk about GANAS.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> There is no doubt that recruiting will continue.  To be completely honest, I don't favor the letter leagues but it's the world we live in.  The good thing about choices is that you have them.
> 
> I mentioned this before, I don't understand the pull to pricey letter leagues in CA.  I fundamentally don't agree that expensive leagues draw the best talent, they draw the best talent that has the best financial backing.  I wouldn't argue against the fact that the letter leagues may (a big MAY)  attract better coaches.  Anyway, pay to play is here to stay for the girls. I think the MLS taking on the boys side (or at least the appearance of it) is going to stir things up.  Too late for my oldest, but I'm excited for the regional, grassroots focus that the MLS says they are going to do, especially in the neighborhoods of SOCAL - talk about GANAS.


Organic grass roots with local coaches like coach buck and others is my advice.  Look, I looked up google "Club soccer temecula" 10 years ago to find soccer and got my goat in the local rec league and scores of coaches and docs from all over came to see what all the fuss was.  It was cool with all the attention and coaches calling to see if my goat was up for a guess play because they were short handed they said.  Next thing i know my kid is playing the whole game and 5 girls are on da bench and half the parents hate me and the other half is trying to be my best friend.  I know how all this works.  Kicker knows too.  It's all about recruiting goats to all the different soccer families in socal.  Tad & Gaffer work the hardest and were always honest, ethical and straight forward.  One year and that's all they promise.  I like that


----------



## dean

IMO, in NorCal, ECNL is much stronger (in general) than GA. In a few age groups, GA looks kinda weak. But they have time to build. Maybe those GA clubs will attract players during this downtime.

FC Bay Area will obviously have some strong teams. PASC/SVSA has a strong 06 team. Clovis has a strong team or two, etc.  But overall - San Juan, MVLA, Thorns, Mustang, Davis, etc. are just stronger across the board.


----------



## Copa9

futboldad1 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from friends at Beach..... top players in ECRL, B team is GA........ I heard the same for legends and pats too but don't have as close friends there so can't say for sure.......


Nope, just the opposite is what we were told at least for he two older age groups.


----------



## happy9

azsnowrider said:


> The Del sol 05 team is fun to watch, Rising 05 is good as well. I am familiar with both teams, but I'm looking forward to watching the 05 Del sol team over the next few years as they move forward. I would love to see a matchup as well but i highly doubt we will, to much dislike between clubs...


They are fun to watch indeed.  The core of that team has been together going on 3 years.  They've lost a few players but their adds have outweighed their losses.


----------



## happy9

Copa9 said:


> Nope, just the opposite is what we were told at least for he two older age groups.


I guess we will see.  In AZ, the GA 02/03s and 05s (olders) are the best in class.  The 04s not so much though I here RSL has been able to recruit.  I haven't seen,heard any reports of results from their friendlies over the last month of so.  

All of the letter league soccer ladies in AZ are anxious to get on the pitch with quality CA teams.  West Coast FC will be in town this weekend.


----------



## Copa9

LB Mom 78 said:


> My opinion is the ECRL Southwest will be top heavy with Beach and Legends top teams there. The GA will have better competition from top to bottom.  I have heard that some clubs including West Coast are placing top team in GA rather than ECRL. Can anyone confirm this?


True for the older teams. Not sure about youngers.


----------



## ToonArmy

I heard the same one of the younger teams which was clubs most successful in DA a year ago is RL but olders that were in DA a year ago are in GA 


Copa9 said:


> True for the older teams. Not sure about youngers.


----------



## 310soccer

Any idea if any Socal teams are going to the event? Looks like West Coast is hosting the DA event!



			Home


----------



## Spartan

League starts this weekend in AZ.  

Will GA post rosters?


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> The hard exception is the Rising 04 ECNL team, they are very good, at the top of their ECNL conference and can beat anyone across the country. They had the good fortune of a mass migration 2 years ago and haven't looked back since. Outstanding coaching


They just played Arsenal last weekend. They tied. The game was even. Each team had moments were they looked better. But overall pretty even. Rising has better forwards. Mids are even to maybe a slight nod to Arsenal, and the Arsenal D is better. Overall pretty even. When they play again it will be close. 

And no Rising cannot beat anyone in the country. The best team at this age group in AZ is Royals who easily beat Rising a few weeks ago. And I have seen this Royals team get manhandled by more than a few teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

Spartan said:


> League starts this weekend in AZ.
> 
> Will GA post rosters?


I was wondering that as well. You would think you would want rosters available at a min for college coaches to look at. 

I just went through and looked at the Frontier Conference who has been playing a number of games for some time. The thought being well if games for them have started, maybe a roster can be found? No sign of any roster.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Sa


Desert Hound said:


> They just played Arsenal last weekend. They tied. The game was even. Each team had moments were they looked better. But overall pretty even. Rising has better forwards. Mids are even to maybe a slight nod to Arsenal, and the Arsenal D is better. Overall pretty even. When they play again it will be close.
> 
> And no Rising cannot beat anyone in the country. The best team at this age group in AZ is Royals who easily beat Rising a few weeks ago. And I have seen this Royals team get manhandled by more than a few teams.


same Royals team that scrimmaged at Tumbleweed Park last weekend?


----------



## SoccerLocker

Kicker4Life said:


> same Royals team that scrimmaged at Tumbleweed Park last weekend?


Yes.  Played Beach last Sat and SD Surf last Sun


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> They just played Arsenal last weekend. They tied. The game was even. Each team had moments were they looked better. But overall pretty even. Rising has better forwards. Mids are even to maybe a slight nod to Arsenal, and the Arsenal D is better. Overall pretty even. When they play again it will be close.
> 
> And no Rising cannot beat anyone in the country. The best team at this age group in AZ is Royals who easily beat Rising a few weeks ago. And I have seen this Royals team get manhandled by more than a few teams.


Seems like the Royals are benefiting from the former SCDS girls moving on from Rising.  The 05 YNT player on the 04 Royals team is fun to watch. Looks like a completely different team than last year. The Rising team seems to have taken a step backwards.  Then again, early season.  We will see.  Will be interesting to see how their season pans out.  They were really good last year. 

You are absolutely right about the Royals being the best AZ 04 team.  The SCDS team hasn't recovered well from their mass exodus a few years ago.


----------



## SoccerLocker

happy9 said:


> Seems like the Royals are benefiting from the former SCDS girls moving on from Rising.  The 05 YNT player on the 04 Royals team is fun to watch. Looks like a completely different team than last year. The Rising team seems to have taken a step backwards.  Then again, early season.  We will see.  Will be interesting to see how their season pans out.  They were really good last year.
> 
> You are absolutely right about the Royals being the best AZ 04 team.  The SCDS team hasn't recovered well from their mass exodus a few years ago.


I don't disagree with your premise, but they are also thriving under their coach.  Both the 05s and 04s are playing their best soccer to date.  As a club parent for 10 years - he's the best I have encountered by a mile.  

While most coaches (well regarded or otherwise) have a rigid style that players have to conform to, he knows how to tailor communications to each player to get the best out of them.  While he has a ton of high level experience (D1 head coach and IMG Academy), his ability to connect with each player and get his point across effectively is showing up on the field.


----------



## happy9

SoccerLocker said:


> I don't disagree with your premise, but they are also thriving under their coach.  Both the 05s and 04s are playing their best soccer to date.  As a club parent for 10 years - he's the best I have encountered by a mile.
> 
> While most coaches (well regarded or otherwise) have a rigid style that players have to conform to, he knows how to tailor communications to each player to get the best out of them.  While he has a ton of high level experience (D1 head coach and IMG Academy), his ability to connect with each player and get his point across effectively is showing up on the field.


There is no doubt that coaching is having an impact on those teams.  Some players/parents get criticism for moving around - sometimes that's the answer for a player.  At this age, the coach is the most important piece.  

I will certainly be watching the Royals/SCDS 05 game when that occurs.  The Royals have lost the two previous times and have something to prove.  I think they are up to the task.  I don't think SCDS wins a third time.

I haven't seen the SCDS 04s play at all this year but I don't think they can/will compete with the Royals.


----------



## SoccerLocker

The 05 Royals have lost all 3 times they have played, but who's counting . First two games were fantastic, with Royals jumping out to 2-0 leads, and SCDS really upping the pressure to win both 3-2. 3rd time, not so much: 4-1 SCDS.

Both teams have injury concerns, but judging from the results this weekend, it should be close.

The 04 Royals are playing exceptionally well. Have beaten some of the best competition in recent scrimmages (Beach 1st team, Surf 1st team, Legends 1st team) and really looked sharp.


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

SoccerLocker said:


> The 05 Royals have lost all 3 times they have played, but who's counting . First two games were fantastic, with Royals jumping out to 2-0 leads, and SCDS really upping the pressure to win both 3-2. 3rd time, not so much: 4-1 SCDS.
> 
> Both teams have injury concerns, but judging from the results this weekend, it should be close.
> 
> The 04 Royals are playing exceptionally well. Have beaten some of the best competition in recent scrimmages (Beach 1st team, Surf 1st team, Legends 1st team) and really looked sharp.


This is not intended to take anything away from the Arizona clubs but please do not read too much into any result for any team (good or bad) from the scrimmages 2 weekends ago. The Socal teams that travelled to Arizona, assuming they were following CA State guidelines, had their first contact soccer of any kind since March. These were modified games of 3 (20 minute) periods (or something close), a number of players were missing with guests coming from teams 2 flights down and US Soccer sending out an email to the top players on their list that they “strongly recommend” they not participate for safety reasons. I’m not sure if all clubs/players abided by their request but mention this to try and keep things in perspective. This was a chance for the girls to get out on the field, clear their heads and refresh mentally, results were not on the list of priorities….


----------



## crush

SouthBayFutbol said:


> This is not intended to take anything away from the Arizona clubs but please do not read too much into any result for any team (good or bad) from the scrimmages 2 weekends ago. The Socal teams that travelled to Arizona, assuming they were following CA State guidelines,* had their first contact soccer of any kind since March*. These were modified games of 3 (20 minute) periods (or something close), a number of players were missing with guests coming from teams 2 flights down and US Soccer sending out an email to the top players on their list that they “strongly recommend” they not participate for safety reasons. I’m not sure if all clubs/players abided by their request but mention this to try and keep things in perspective. This was a chance for the girls to get out on the field, clear their heads and refresh mentally, results were not on the list of priorities….


I agree but would also add that I have now heard of at least 5 families with kids under 12 that have already moved to AZ.  I got one PM from a big time goat dad with a u-little who put in an offer over by DH's crib.  This is real folks.  The big on this is all these folks are checking out AZ's freedom and or could move out for just freedom and less tax and gas.  Blythe, $3.75 for gas.  Mile on other side, $2.09.  In two years, AZ will be #1 at the olders in girls soccer with Texas right behind them.  Socal girls need the challenge of playing in heat and will make them better.  @Luis Andres , any temptation to move to AZ bro?


----------



## SoccerLocker

SouthBayFutbol said:


> This is not intended to take anything away from the Arizona clubs but please do not read too much into any result for any team (good or bad) from the scrimmages 2 weekends ago. The Socal teams that travelled to Arizona, assuming they were following CA State guidelines, had their first contact soccer of any kind since March. These were modified games of 3 (20 minute) periods (or something close), a number of players were missing with guests coming from teams 2 flights down and US Soccer sending out an email to the top players on their list that they “strongly recommend” they not participate for safety reasons. I’m not sure if all clubs/players abided by their request but mention this to try and keep things in perspective. This was a chance for the girls to get out on the field, clear their heads and refresh mentally, results were not on the list of priorities….


Well, they weren't blowouts and I don't think AZ won every game against CA teams, but seeing as how Surf, Beach and Royals are in 3 different leagues this year what else can we base it on??? . 

Honestly, after watching this weekend's GA action, I am really going to miss those 1 off scrimmages...


----------



## Willie

SouthBayFutbol said:


> This is not intended to take anything away from the Arizona clubs but please do not read too much into any result for any team (good or bad) from the scrimmages 2 weekends ago. The Socal teams that travelled to Arizona, assuming they were following CA State guidelines, had their first contact soccer of any kind since March. These were modified games of 3 (20 minute) periods (or something close), a number of players were missing with guests coming from teams 2 flights down and US Soccer sending out an email to the top players on their list that they “strongly recommend” they not participate for safety reasons. I’m not sure if all clubs/players abided by their request but mention this to try and keep things in perspective. This was a chance for the girls to get out on the field, clear their heads and refresh mentally, results were not on the list of priorities….


Losing does not matter as long as you look good doing it.


----------



## Luis Andres

crush said:


> I agree but would also add that I have now heard of at least 5 families with kids under 12 that have already moved to AZ.  I got one PM from a big time goat dad with a u-little who put in an offer over by DH's crib.  This is real folks.  The big on this is all these folks are checking out AZ's freedom and or could move out for just freedom and less tax and gas.  Blythe, $3.75 for gas.  Mile on other side, $2.09.  In two years, AZ will be #1 at the olders in girls soccer with Texas right behind them.  Socal girls need the challenge of playing in heat and will make them better.  @Luis Andres , any temptation to move to AZ bro?


thinking about it daily. If good ole Gavin does not make the necessary changes. We may be moving to Texas


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerLocker said:


> The 05 Royals have lost all 3 times they have played, but who's counting . First two games were fantastic, with Royals jumping out to 2-0 leads, and SCDS really upping the pressure to win both 3-2. 3rd time, not so much: 4-1 SCDS.
> 
> Both teams have injury concerns, but judging from the results this weekend, it should be close.
> 
> The 04 Royals are playing exceptionally well. Have beaten some of the best competition in recent scrimmages (Beach 1st team, Surf 1st team, Legends 1st team) and really looked sharp.


They tied Surf 1-1.  I don’t know about Legends.....most of these SoCal teams have only been distance practicing for a few months and this was their first games/scrimmages since March.


----------



## crush

Luis Andres said:


> thinking about it daily. If good ole Gavin does not make the necessary changes. We may be moving to Texas


Nice.  My wife is loving San Antonio right now and has access to 5 acres of killer land with a little lake with fish.  Not hers, but her uncle said we can use it as long as were alive and my kids too all for free   Not sure about my grandkids, but were set and very grateful for this "blessing."  Has water and electricity hook ups so motor home base camp and then travel and more travel.


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> They tied Surf 1-1.  I don’t know about Legends.....most of these SoCal teams have only been distance practicing for a few months and this was their first games/scrimmages since March.


Thanks for intel.  It's not fair for AZ team to claim top status but they did beat everyone or at least played better soccer from what my intel told me.  I heard Royals out played everyone and is #1 in the country maybe.


----------



## Kicker4Life

crush said:


> Thanks for intel.  It's not fair for AZ team to claim top status but they did beat everyone or at least played better soccer from what my intel told me.  I heard Royals out played everyone and is #1 in the country maybe.


Royals are a good team.....


----------



## Willie

crush said:


> Thanks for intel.  It's not fair for AZ team to claim top status but they did beat everyone or at least played better soccer from what my intel told me.  I heard Royals out played everyone and is #1 in the country maybe.


So are you saying the following?
  Royals>Surf>Beach


----------



## SoccerLocker

SoccerLocker said:


> The 04 Royals are playing exceptionally well. Have beaten/tied some of the best competition in recent scrimmages (Beach 1st team, Surf 1st team, Legends 1st team) and really looked sharp.


FIFY


----------



## crush

Willie said:


> So are you saying the following?
> Royals>Surf>Beach


Royals might be #1 in the country from what I'm hearing.  I'm changing my u17 top 5 west of Texas rankings.  This is based on my PMs with top dads iin other states. 

#1 MVLA
#1 Royals ((yes, a tie for #1))
#2 Blues ((This team is loaded))
#3 Solar ((I have no idea how good but I hear real good))
#4 LAFC ((Loaded with talent))
#5 Surf  ((tied #1 Royals))


----------



## SoccerLocker

crush said:


> Thanks for intel.  It's not fair for AZ team to claim top status but they did beat everyone or at least played better soccer from what my intel told me. * I heard Royals out played everyone and is #1 in the country maybe.*


I wouldn't go that far...  They are playing excellent early season soccer, and they are fun to watch.  Surf Cup should be a good measuring point for them (if we get approval to play HS and club concurrently).

Besides, this year we get 3 #1 teams at each age group so we will never know for sure.


----------



## LB Mom 78

Willie said:


> So are you saying the following?
> Royals>Surf>Beach


From what I have heard this is not true at the 06, 07, and 08 years from Beach. The new combined teams at these ages are being sold as one of the best if not the best in Socal.


----------



## happy9

SoccerLocker said:


> The 05 Royals have lost all 3 times they have played, but who's counting . First two games were fantastic, with Royals jumping out to 2-0 leads, and SCDS really upping the pressure to win both 3-2. 3rd time, not so much: 4-1 SCDS.
> 
> Both teams have injury concerns, but judging from the results this weekend, it should be close.
> 
> The 04 Royals are playing exceptionally well. Have beaten some of the best competition in recent scrimmages (Beach 1st team, Surf 1st team, Legends 1st team) and really looked sharp.


The Royals 04s are on fire.  Their YNT pickup from Rising by way of SCDS has stoked their fire.   And not to take anything away from the rest of that roster.  They are the best team in the state and are going to wreak havoc in SOCAL.  They won't blink when they play SCDS.


----------



## happy9

Kicker4Life said:


> They tied Surf 1-1.  I don’t know about Legends.....most of these SoCal teams have only been distance practicing for a few months and this was their first games/scrimmages since March.


True dat with practicing.  Can't overlook the fact that those ladies have not had the same level of practice.


----------



## happy9

SouthBayFutbol said:


> This is not intended to take anything away from the Arizona clubs but please do not read too much into any result for any team (good or bad) from the scrimmages 2 weekends ago. The Socal teams that travelled to Arizona, assuming they were following CA State guidelines, had their first contact soccer of any kind since March. These were modified games of 3 (20 minute) periods (or something close), a number of players were missing with guests coming from teams 2 flights down and US Soccer sending out an email to the top players on their list that they “strongly recommend” they not participate for safety reasons. I’m not sure if all clubs/players abided by their request but mention this to try and keep things in perspective. This was a chance for the girls to get out on the field, clear their heads and refresh mentally, results were not on the list of priorities….


As AZ parents who've played against CA teams for a bit now, we get it.  Just happy that quality games were played.  It's almost impossible to compete, over the course of a season, against multiple CA clubs.  Our population just can't handle the talent depth, especially with 4 letter league clubs in the state, in the same metro area. 

What matters is that our players are in games with quality CA players.  Coaches/scouts don't have wins/losses at their top of their recruiting criteria.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> They are the best team in the state and are going to wreak havoc in SOCAL


The only way they wreak havoc in So Cal is if the GA isn't that strong. 

Last yr they finished middle of the pack in DA. They had trouble playing against the top teams in So Cal. 

So you are drinking a bit of cool aide now.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> The only way they wreak havoc in So Cal is if the GA isn't that strong.
> 
> Last yr they finished middle of the pack in DA. They had trouble playing against the top teams in So Cal.
> 
> So you are drinking a bit of cool aide now.


I don't like sugary drinks.  

This year's Royals 04 team is different than last years, they are vastly improved.  I think they will be near the top of the conference, especially with the departure of Surf and the watered down versions of Beach and Legends.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> The Royals 04s are on fire.  Their YNT pickup from Rising by way of SCDS has stoked their fire.   And not to take anything away from the rest of that roster.  They are the best team in the state and are going to wreak havoc in SOCAL.  They won't blink when they play SCDS.


So glad that U17 team is in another league.  I did want the best a few days ago but I have now changed my mind 100% 180.   I want to make the playoffs now more than ever and no more top teams allowed this year and that is a good thing.  Maybe they can do the best of ECNL vs best of GA to have a true champion next summer.  That would be dandy and super inclusive.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> I don't like sugary drinks.
> 
> This year's Royals 04 team is different than last years, they are vastly improved.  I think they will be near the top of the conference, especially with the departure of Surf and the watered down versions of Beach and Legends.


Well if you are making the argument that the SW GA has lessor teams now and they will do well since the best are in ECNL, fair enough.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> *I don't like sugary drinks. *
> 
> This year's Royals 04 team is different than last years, they are vastly improved.  I think they will be near the top of the conference, especially with the departure of Surf and the watered down versions of Beach and Legends.


This was me three years ago, 100% I promise


----------



## futboldad1

LB Mom 78 said:


> From what I have heard this is not true at the 06, 07, and 08 years from Beach. The new combined teams at these ages are being sold as one of the best if not the best in Socal.


best young teams....... Surf for 2006 and Blues or maybe Surf for 2007...... 2008 is two years removed from my DD so I don't know but I'd be surprised if it isn't Blues again........ Beachs young teams are strong though..... got a lot of Galaxy talent at 2006


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> best young teams.......* Surf *for *2006 *and* Blues *or maybe* Surf for 2007...... *2008 is two years removed from my DD so I* don't know but I'd be surprised if it isn't Blues again....*....* Beachs young teams are strong though..*... got a lot of Galaxy talent at 2006


Nothing ever changes, does it?  Dam them Blues always at the top and Surf trying to claim #1 too with Beach getting pissed off still because goats are leaving?  Socal soccer in a nutshell!!!


----------



## azsnowrider

happy9 said:


> I don't like sugary drinks.
> 
> This year's Royals 04 team is different than last years, they are vastly improved.  I think they will be near the top of the conference, especially with the departure of Surf and the watered down versions of Beach and Legends.



They have sugar free Kool Aid tastes the same.


----------



## happy9

azsnowrider said:


> They have sugar free Kool Aid tastes the same.


but it doesn't!


----------



## MacDre

happy9 said:


> As AZ parents who've played against CA teams for a bit now, we get it.  Just happy that quality games were played.  It's almost impossible to compete, over the course of a season, against multiple CA clubs.  Our population just can't handle the talent depth, especially with 4 letter league clubs in the state, in the same metro area.
> 
> What matters is that our players are in games with quality CA players.  Coaches/scouts don't have wins/losses at their top of their recruiting criteria.


Come on Happy...stop being polite and boring!  Never admit California supremacy and always trash talk when someone throws it in your face.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Well if you are making the argument that the SW GA has lessor teams now and they will do well since the best are in ECNL, fair enough.


I'm not even making an argument about it.  I've seen the teams play that left for ECNL - they are very good and will make the lower tier ECNL teams in SOCAL look like 3rd teams.   If the best teams are now out of the way  then by default the Royals will do better. Not their fault.   Such is life.  I wish them well and hope they go to the school of their choice.

The top six DA 04 teams in the SW conference are gone, either to ECNL or no longer exists.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> I'm not even making an argument about it.  *I've seen the teams play that left for ECNL - they are very good and will make the lower tier ECNL teams in SOCAL look like 3rd teams*.   If the best teams are now out of the way  then by default the Royals will do better. Not their fault.   Such is life.  I wish them well and hope they go to the school of their choice.
> 
> The top six DA 04 teams in the SW conference are gone, either to ECNL or no longer exists.


Ouch!!!


----------



## happy9

MacDre said:


> Come on Happy...stop being polite and boring!  Never admit California supremacy and always trash talk when someone throws it in your face.


Nahh, it's better to leverage CA complacency.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> Ouch!!!


something has to give, can't pack them in there so tight.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> something has to give, can't pack them in there so tight.


Everyone is 0-0-0 and tied for first place.  GDA teams were #1 and no disputing that in Socal.  All the players were trained under the great new philosophy of world class that swept our shores.  I get it and I see what I see on the filed with my eyes.  It will be interesting to see how things turn out and to see if Mr Happy is so happy after June.  I think AZ tied so their both in last place unless it was just another scrimmage.  Anyone have intel?  I'm so confused these days....


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> Everyone is 0-0-0 and tied for first place.  GDA teams were #1 and no disputing that in Socal.  All the players were trained under the great new philosophy of world class that swept our shores.  I get it and I see what I see on the filed with my eyes.  It will be interesting to see how things turn out and to see if Mr Happy is so happy after June.  I think AZ tied so their both in last place unless it was just another scrimmage.  Anyone have intel?  I'm so confused these days....


I'm just happy we played games.  Smack talk between leagues is a good thing - when games are being played.  Right now smack talk is hollow.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> I'm just happy we played games.  Smack talk between leagues is a good thing - when games are being played.  Right now smack talk is hollow.


I love competition and smack talk too   Two girls top leagues is good now. I think Beach and Legends should go all in GA and make two great girls league. Keeps everyone in check.  I think this year in U17 the best team might just be in the GA league.


----------



## whatithink

futboldad1 said:


> best young teams....... Surf for 2006 and Blues or maybe Surf for 2007...... 2008 is two years removed from my DD so I don't know but I'd be surprised if it isn't Blues again........ Beachs young teams are strong though..... got a lot of Galaxy talent at 2006


Where did the LA Galaxy SB 07 G go from last year. They had some extremely talented players and played super soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> best young teams....... Surf for 2006 and Blues or maybe Surf for 2007...... 2008 is two years removed from my DD so I don't know but I'd be surprised if it isn't Blues again........ Beachs young teams are strong though..... got a lot of Galaxy talent at





whatithink said:


> Where did the LA Galaxy SB 07 G go from last year. They had some extremely talented players and played super soccer.


Majority of the 07 team went to Beach. Much like a good portion of the LAG DA 06 team went to Beach.


----------



## MacDre

LASTMAN14 said:


> Majority of the 07 team went to Beach. Much like a good portion of the LAG DA 06 team went to Beach.


Beach just came up!  What’s the commute like for those girls?


----------



## LASTMAN14

MacDre said:


> Beach just came up!  What’s the commute like for those girls?


Closer. Real close.


----------



## Willie

LASTMAN14 said:


> Closer. Real close.


Lastman,
Since I believe we both have girls playing in the ECNL Regional League I would like to know if you have any updates on the status of the schedule? My club has been be silent.


----------



## futboldad1

LASTMAN14 said:


> Majority of the 07 team went to Beach. Much like a good portion of the LAG DA 06 team went to Beach.


True........ majority 07 left to beach in 2019 with their coach IIRC....... most 06 left for beach after DA failed........ both talented groups


crush said:


> Nothing ever changes, does it?  Dam them Blues always at the top and Surf trying to claim #1 too with Beach getting pissed off still because goats are leaving?  Socal soccer in a nutshell!!!


Lol..... true...... LAFC Slammers is the other club always in the hunt too...... LAFC 06 will be a force again but I still think Surf top my DDs standings........ Blues, Surf, LAFC......... the three amigos of girls soccer dominance year on year not just in Cali but the entire US.....


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> True........ majority 07 left to beach in 2019 with their coach IIRC....... most 06 left for beach after DA failed........ both talented groups
> 
> 
> Lol..... true...... LAFC Slammers is the other club always in the hunt too...... LAFC 06 will be a force again but I still think Surf top my DDs standings........ Blues, Surf, LAFC......... the three amigos of girls soccer dominance year on year not just in Cali but the entire US.....


Yes, I forgot to mention them as well.  The three amigos.  Time to knock one of them off this year?  That's always the goal for a true competitor.  The teams to beat and the teams that have no chance.  Someone will not live up to expectations and one or two teams will surprise a few is my prediction this coming season.  Oh boy, I can;t wait for our first league game in early November.  My dd will arguably be going up against the best defenses and GKs n the country.  No joke.  I dont predict big blow outs with the GKs I see.  Three YNT members and the other goalies are super good too and have something to say about who top GK is.  Can you feel the adrenalin in your soul bro?  My dd is starting a three week mini camp this Saturday.  Hard core.  After we play our first two league games, it's back home for online study and then back on the road for ECNL Phoenix Showcase.  Like I PM you, this is big time and big time surprises coming for those who trail the blaze of bravery and risk taking.  Not for that faint at heart.  Beer on me bro and all the other dads I pissed off from time to time on here


----------



## LASTMAN14

Willie said:


> Lastman,
> Since I believe we both have girls playing in the ECNL Regional League I would like to know if you have any updates on the status of the schedule? My club has been be silent.


They have not been clear with us either. There has been mention of something hopefully coming soon.


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> True........ majority 07 left to beach in 2019 with their coach IIRC....... most 06 left for beach after DA failed........ both talented groups
> 
> 
> Lol..... true...... LAFC Slammers is the other club always in the hunt too...... LAFC 06 will be a force again but I still think Surf top my DDs standings........ Blues, Surf, LAFC......... the three amigos of girls soccer dominance year on year not just in Cali but the entire US.....


When LAGSB decided to close shop the 07's followed their coach to Beach. The 06's wanted to stay together and joined Beach.


----------



## Driveandpay

happy9 said:


> The Royals 04s are on fire.  Their YNT pickup from Rising by way of SCDS has stoked their fire.   And not to take anything away from the rest of that roster.  They are the best team in the state and are going to wreak havoc in SOCAL.  They won't blink when they play SCDS.


She is a very good player but was with them last year too and they did not have the remotely same results. They were middle of the pack. They have some stand out players but together were average on the pitch. The new coach is the true difference maker this year. I've heard it from quite a few over there. He is the new variable. Want more proof? Take a look at his 05 team. They are vastly improved as well. Commendable.


----------



## happy9

Driveandpay said:


> She is a very good player but was with them last year too and they did not have the remotely same results. They were middle of the pack. They have some stand out players but together were average on the pitch. The new coach is the true difference maker this year. I've heard it from quite a few over there. He is the new variable. Want more proof? Take a look at his 05 team. They are vastly improved as well. Commendable.


That's great to hear about the new coach.  I wish them well and look forward to see how the 05s match up against the SCDS 05s.


----------



## SoccerLocker

Not surprising to see lots of GA players here, since not all ECNL teams are using InStat:

Instat Top 50 so far


----------



## Mad Hatter

SoccerLocker said:


> Not surprising to see lots of GA players here, since not all ECNL teams are using InStat:
> 
> Instat Top 50 so far


I wouldn't put any faith in that so far.

GA has what 50-60 clubs? ECNL has around 70-80?

And doing a quick count I see 14 or so total clubs in that list. I may have missed one or so. But that is telling because the top 50 is not for just a single age group, but over a number of age groups. 

That tells you that either not all clubs are using instat or more likely most clubs are not turning in info to be compiled into a top 50.

It is nice, but until you have a majority of clubs turning info over, the info is not that useful.


----------



## Giesbock

I agree with you Mad Hatter.  My kid’s team played their first two league games last weekend against two AZ teams that have been playing games for months.

We won Saturday game 2-0 and lost a Sunday battle 4-1

The two AZ teams have lots of players on the ranking. We have none and I’m not sure we’ve ever ever ‘submitted’ players for consideration...


----------



## SoccerLocker

Giesbock said:


> I agree with you Mad Hatter.  My kid’s team played their first two league games last weekend against two AZ teams that have been playing games for months.
> 
> We won Saturday game 2-0 and lost a Sunday battle 4-1
> 
> The two AZ teams have lots of players on the ranking. We have none and I’m not sure we’ve ever ever ‘submitted’ players for consideration...


Game film for every GA team is automatically uploaded to inStat, where each player is evaluated and scored.  After the games fill in, it will definitely shuffle.  It's a pretty amazing tool, that I think will get it pretty accurate in the long run.  If ECNL also adopts for all of their teams, it would be invaluable to college scouts, IMO.

BTW - only the Sunday team you faced have players on this list (3).  The highest ranking one is in the USYNT 05 pool and is playing up a year.


----------



## Giesbock

SoccerLocker said:


> Game film for every GA team is automatically uploaded to inStat, where each player is evaluated and scored.  After the games fill in, it will definitely shuffle.  It's a pretty amazing tool, that I think will get it pretty accurate in the long run.  If ECNL also adopts for all of their teams, it would be invaluable to college scouts, IMO.
> 
> BTW - only the Sunday team you faced have players on this list (3).  The highest ranking one is in the USYNT 05 pool and is playing up a year.


Ok thanks for that info and correcting my “lots”..


----------



## SoccerLocker

Giesbock said:


> Ok thanks for that info and correcting my “lots”..


Sorry, didn't mean to offend...  I first posted this list with the caveat that is was unsurprising to see so many GA since they have played more games.  That would also favor AZ and TX clubs as well.  I do think this list will be very useful at the end of the season.

Hope you enjoyed your time in AZ!


----------



## Giesbock

SoccerLocker said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend...  I first posted this list with the caveat that is was unsurprising to see so many GA since they have played more games.  That would also favor AZ and TX clubs as well.  I do think this list will be very useful at the end of the season.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your time in AZ!


My kid scored the sole goal on Sunday so happy player = happy parent!  Thanks. Good time but missed the usual team dinners, etc..


----------



## crush

SoccerLocker said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend...  I first posted this list with the caveat that is was unsurprising to see so many GA since they have played more games.  That would also favor AZ and TX clubs as well.  I do think this list will be very useful at the end of the season.
> 
> *Hope you enjoyed your time in AZ!*


I love Arizona.  It's so fun, were taking our 3rd family trip in 6 weeks this weekend.  The things we do for soccer is amazing.  I love Futbol and I love watching my dd try to help her team win in soccer.  That's what's all about for this dad and mama bear.  My wife's dad was big time soccer ref and club coach and my wife was at the fields every weekend as a kid.  Next week I'm taking Gramps to El Monte for soup and watch my goat play in the adult Mexican league.


----------



## Giesbock

What gives with Casa Grande?  Kinda funky, down trodden place. I hear the FC Barca Academy trains there and that John Wayne had a big ranch out that-a way but doesn’t seem like much going on there now.  Fields were super nice though.  
Fc Utah/Phoenix Royals are solid.  Game fit, fast, unrelenting defense.  We were fortunate to get outa there with a 4-1 score line.


----------



## Desert Hound

Giesbock said:


> What gives with Casa Grande?  Kinda funky, down trodden place. I hear the FC Barca Academy trains there and that John Wayne had a big ranch out that-a way but doesn’t seem like much going on there now.  Fields were super nice though.
> Fc Utah/Phoenix Royals are solid.  Game fit, fast, unrelenting defense.  We were fortunate to get outa there with a 4-1 score line.


Those are usually where sc del Sol plays most/all of their games.

Normally Royals use fields in the Phx area. This yr with Covid field availability is different.


----------



## VegasParent

Desert Hound said:


> Those are usually where sc del Sol plays most/all of their games.
> 
> Normally Royals use fields in the Phx area. This yr with Covid field availability is different.


We played Royals and Del Sol at Copper Sky. Nice fields and Maricopa had quite a few nice places to eat. I stayed at Harrahs Ak-Chin which is 2 minutes down the street from the fields but most of the team stayed in Chandler.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> What gives with Casa Grande?  Kinda funky, down trodden place. I hear the FC Barca Academy trains there and that John Wayne had a big ranch out that-a way but doesn’t seem like much going on there now.  Fields were super nice though.
> Fc Utah/Phoenix Royals are solid.  Game fit, fast, unrelenting defense.  We were fortunate to get outa there with a 4-1 score line.


Del Sol parents have a love hate relationship with Casa Grande.  Fields are great, the drive is a pain, but there is a bar which opens at 11.

Barca has a resident academy there, the only one in the US.  ASU provides a prep school for the players.  Interesting place for sure.  The Barca staff likes to joke that the grass seed is imported from Spain.  Del Sol has a vague relationship with Barca - use of facilities, training with Barca teams, etc.  

RSL was the former user of the facilities before moving all operations back to Utah.


----------



## Giesbock

happy9 said:


> Del Sol parents have a love hate relationship with Casa Grande.  Fields are great, the drive is a pain, but there is a bar which opens at 11.
> 
> Barca has a resident academy there, the only one in the US.  ASU provides a prep school for the players.  Interesting place for sure.  The Barca staff likes to joke that the grass seed is imported from Spain.  Del Sol has a vague relationship with Barca - use of facilities, training with Barca teams, etc.
> 
> RSL was the former user of the facilities before moving all operations back to Utah.


I thought that grass looked like some I saw in Barcelona! . Thanks for the insights. We’ll be back!


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> Barca has a resident academy there, the only one in the US


Not exactly true. RSL has one in Utah. I know a kid that was recruited to go up there for school/soccer.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Not exactly true. RSL has one in Utah. I know a kid that was recruited to go up there for school/soccer.


I meant the only one for Barca.


----------



## Giesbock

I keep hearing about new state to state travel restrictions..eg. anyone traveling out of CA must self quarantine for 10 days after returning to CA.

is there an “official“guide?  I’d assume the GA and ECNL administration would be on it..?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Giesbock said:


> I keep hearing about new state to state travel restrictions..eg. anyone traveling out of CA must self quarantine for 10 days after returning to CA.
> 
> is there an “official“guide?  I’d assume the GA and ECNL administration would be on it..?


They are “recommendations”


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> They are “recommendations”


Today yes, tmrw?


----------



## vegasguy

happy9 said:


> I meant the only one for Barca.



And it is expensive.


----------



## whatithink

vegasguy said:


> And it is expensive.


I wouldn't call it expensive ... absurd more like, assuming the numbers I hear are true which run into the tens of thousands (assuming no scholarship naturally)


----------



## happy9

whatithink said:


> I wouldn't call it expensive ... absurd more like, assuming the numbers I hear are true which run into the tens of thousands (assuming no scholarship naturally)


Absurd, crazy,  indeed.  About 75K a year.  Barca's pockets are deep but I don't know the subsidies work out.  That 75K gets you grass seed imported from Spain, a view of palm trees, a golf course, and the sound of small engine aircraft spraying insecticide on the nearby fields.  And don't forget a top notch education provided by ASU prep.


----------



## Giesbock

We’re rolling down the road to AZ this weekend for some GA league games.  

Semi hermits.. Yeti cooler full of good stuff. No fun restaurants or socializing but the girls have been working hard and mom and dad are ready to cheer them on!


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> We’re rolling down the road to AZ this weekend for some GA league games.
> 
> Semi hermits.. Yeti cooler full of good stuff. No fun restaurants or socializing but the girls have been working hard and mom and dad are ready to cheer them on!


Nice!  League games between CA teams?  The AZ teams are done for the season, unless I missed something.


----------



## Giesbock

Honestly don’t know who we’re playing.  Probably the team that’s usually a half hour drive..


----------



## socalkdg

Anyone play on or against the 05 Legends team?   Trying to get a gauge on how they are doing.


----------



## MamaBear5

Hard to really tell how any so cal team is doing because the number of real games varies so much in league and because you don't know how often any team is able to really practice/scrimmage....some are following the rules more closely than others. If you can't really play and you are a team with a lot of turn over its hard to find your way....but here are the 05 league standings:




__





						GotSport
					





					system.gotsport.com


----------



## From the Spot

But this is Legends second 05 team, right? Isn't their top team playing ECRL?


----------



## happy9

From the Spot said:


> But this is Legends second 05 team, right? Isn't their top team playing ECRL?


I think this is accurate.  The scores for their latest matches in AZ were too one sided in favor of AZ GA teams.  Close games last year, this year they were not close, losing both games by a wide margin.  During the last DA (2020) season,  Legends split games with the AZ teams and both games were close.


----------



## Giesbock

Any updates on the February GA showcase tournament in Austin TX?  Is it happening??


----------



## VegasParent

Giesbock said:


> Any updates on the February GA showcase tournament in Austin TX?  Is it happening??


Our team manager sent a message today saying that it is still on as of now.


----------



## happy9

VegasParent said:


> Our team manager sent a message today saying that it is still on as of now.


Same - going forward as if the showcase is on.


----------



## Jose has returned

Oh boy!   stand by for an influx of people trying to shame teams like they did the Surf cup teams.   Go play it will be good.  They have been playing in 45 states in the country and no issues


----------



## happy9

Jose has returned said:


> Oh boy!   stand by for an influx of people trying to shame teams like they did the Surf cup teams.   Go play it will be good.  They have been playing in 45 states in the country and no issues


Honestly, I think clubs and parents are waiting to see what comes out of the Surf Cup.  There are already stories of players, families, teams who have reported cases of Covid associated with travel to AZ or being involved in Surf Cup.  I don't think you can point the finger directly at the event but perception, chatter, and hearsay can influence.  

For most, Surf Cup was a driving event.  For many, Round Rock will be a flying event.  To many, flying is scarier than driving, especially since airlines are not cramming people in again.  We flew back in JUL/AUG on an empty place, round trip, recent travel, planes were nearly full.  Even for those that believe air travel is safe (like me), a full plane makes you pause.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> We flew back in JUL/AUG on an empty place, round trip, recent travel, planes were nearly full. Even for those that believe air travel is safe (like me), a full plane makes you pause.


Very true. It means it takes longer to get a drink.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Very true. It means it takes longer to get a drink.


ha, yes it does..PIA


----------



## GT45

happy9 said:


> Honestly, I think clubs and parents are waiting to see what comes out of the Surf Cup.  There are already stories of players, families, teams who have reported cases of Covid associated with travel to AZ or being involved in Surf Cup.  I don't think you can point the finger directly at the event but perception, chatter, and hearsay can influence.
> 
> For most, Surf Cup was a driving event.  For many, Round Rock will be a flying event.  To many, flying is scarier than driving, especially since airlines are not cramming people in again.  We flew back in JUL/AUG on an empty place, round trip, recent travel, planes were nearly full.  Even for those that believe air travel is safe (like me), a full plane makes you pause.


Surf Cup was very well run. Protocols were in place. The event is outside. As someone who attended and knows many who did, I have not heard a single 'story' of anyone catching the virus there.


----------



## happy9

GT45 said:


> Surf Cup was very well run. Protocols were in place. The event is outside. As someone who attended and knows many who did, I* have not heard a single 'story' of anyone catching the virus there.*


Don't misunderstand or misrepresent what I'm saying.  I don't believe you catch anything but wins and losses on a field at a soccer tournament.

I know Surf was well run, the cities that hosted were hell bent on providing a safe environment.  I'm not bashing any of them.  *You haven't heard of, but I have and I know families who have returned to other states and have since tested positive.*  Whether you believe that or not, don't care.  It was their choice to come here.  They were not positive when they left their home state, they are positive now.  You can come to your own conclusions.  
The reality is that AZ is/was/has been the #1 hotspot in the world for CV19.  It's a headline that's not made up.  Does it scare me personally - not at all.  Did it influence Surf attendance - yes.  Will it influence other tournament attendance around the country - probably.  

What I'm saying is travel to Texas will likely involve flying for most.  That's much scarier for many.  Plenty of teams and families did not travel to Surf out of fear of catching the virus.  That was their choice. If Round Rock is a go, we'll go.  If it's cancelled or our club chooses to not go, then so be it.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> That was their choice. If Round Rock is a go, we'll go. If it's cancelled or our club chooses to not go, then so be it.


Well your teams will be at full capacity. AIA just cancelled winter high school sports in AZ. So all those players will be back at club practice next week.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Well your teams will be at full capacity. AIA just cancelled winter high school sports in AZ. So all those players will be back at club practice next week.


Like you, my DD has no interest in HS.  HS had little to zero impact, most girls chose club over HS. Son on the other was looking forward to his senior year soccer experience before heading off to college to play.


----------



## Speed

Giesbock said:


> Any updates on the February GA showcase tournament in Austin TX?  Is it happening??


I was just in TX last week. All open.....except Austin


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> Like you, my DD has no interest in HS.  HS had little to zero impact, most girls chose club over HS. Son on the other was looking forward to his senior year soccer experience before heading off to college to play.


Yeah my boys are bummed. They were talking last night about kicking off their basketball season next weekend vs 3 high schools in a mini tournament.

My DD never does HS soccer. She has been training instead with a bunch of college girls. Last night was the last night with them. She and the other few ECNL girls not playing HS were/are slated to practice with the ECNL boys who were not on HS teams.

I suspect that will change and all the teams will be doing regular training shortly.


----------



## Desert Hound

Speed said:


> I was just in TX last week. All open.....except Austin


Who is in charge in Austin? Trick question. We know.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Yeah my boys are bummed. They were talking last night about kicking off their basketball season next weekend vs 3 high schools in a mini tournament.
> 
> My DD never does HS soccer. She has been training instead with a bunch of college girls. Last night was the last night with them. She and the other few ECNL girls not playing HS were/are slated to practice with the ECNL boys who were not on HS teams.
> 
> I suspect that will change and all the teams will be doing regular training shortly.


It's unfortunate and especially sad for HS seniors.  I had little confidence that the season would actually occur but had remained optimistic.

I do have concerns over the potential residual effect on club sports.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> It's unfortunate and especially sad for HS seniors.  I had little confidence that the season would actually occur but had remained optimistic.
> 
> I do have concerns over the potential residual effect on club sports.


I messes up or has the potential to mess up lots of stuff.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Well your teams will be at full capacity. AIA just cancelled winter high school sports in AZ. So all those players will be back at club practice next week.


Rumor has it that the season may be back on, in some form or fashion, with or without AIA.  My oldest is having a pow wow tomorrow with coaches and the other team captain.  We shall see.


----------



## Calikid

GT45 said:


> Surf Cup was very well run. Protocols were in place. The event is outside. As someone who attended and knows many who did, I have not heard a single 'story' of anyone catching the virus there.


My sons team attended and three players contracted Covid 19. Symptoms started to show three days after arriving home. They were tested before leaving for Arizona and they were negative.


----------



## dad4

Calikid said:


> My sons team attended and three players contracted Covid 19. Symptoms started to show three days after arriving home. They were tested before leaving for Arizona and they were negative.


What precautions did they take?

Did you guys choose airplanes and restaurants , or  driving and sandwiches in the hotel ?

No judgement.  Just trying to plan.


----------



## EOTL

Calikid said:


> My sons team attended and three players contracted Covid 19. Symptoms started to show three days after arriving home. They were tested before leaving for Arizona and they were negative.


You must be lying. People here say it is impossible to get Covid from a soccer tournament. The players teleport onto the fields during games and then teleport back right after. 

I’m sure those kids were never in contact with anyone at any point during or after the tournament, right?  That’s the best thing about the teleportation protocols; there is no need to go through and airport or travel in a car with other people.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You must be lying. People here say it is impossible to get Covid from a soccer tournament. The players teleport onto the fields during games and then teleport back right after.
> 
> I’m sure those kids were never in contact with anyone at any point during or after the tournament, right?  That’s the best thing about the teleportation protocols; there is no need to go through and airport or travel in a car with other people.


I read about the crazy outbreak - it was brutal.  All of those kids..


----------



## Giesbock

Seeing a trickle of GA players being called up for the U-17 National team camp!  Go GA !


----------



## Copa9

happy9 said:


> I read about the crazy outbreak - it was brutal.  All of those kids..


Wonder if those mildly sick kids passed it on to someone else who became very sick. There is NO contact tracing so impossible to say.


----------



## Soccer43

Giesbock said:


> Seeing a trickle of GA players being called up for the U-17 National team camp!  Go GA !


I thought US Soccer was reporting near bankruptcy with a financial loss of over $100 mil.  They cited the DA and legal issues are contributing to that financial problem.  It was in a recent Soccer America article


----------



## VegasParent

Soccer43 said:


> I thought US Soccer was reporting near bankruptcy with a financial loss of over $100 mil.  They cited the DA and legal issues are contributing to that financial problem.  It was in a recent Soccer America article


I heard this camp is virtual but don't know how true that is


----------



## Kicker4Life

VegasParent said:


> I heard this camp is virtual but don't know how true that is


Yes, virtual....but waiting to see what that means.


----------



## Soccerfan2

140 players invited.
Initial zoom is Friday. Subsequent calls between then and end of March will be position specific. 
I’m sure the goal is to reestablish connection and share information/teach.


----------



## happy9

Copa9 said:


> Wonder if those mildly sick kids passed it on to someone else who became very sick. There is NO contact tracing so impossible to say.


Impossible to say either way.


----------



## happy9

Soccerfan2 said:


> 140 players invited.
> Initial zoom is Friday. Subsequent calls between then and end of March will be position specific.
> I’m sure the goal is to reestablish connection and share information/teach.


Putting aside the distractions, financial woes and drama,  those directly involved with YNTs have been trying to stay connected since the pandemic began.  Early on, each age group staff was having periodical zoom meetings, bringing on great guest speakers (current WMNT head coach/former coaches, etc), and giving the girls assignments.  That waned towards the end of summer.  It's good to see them doing something.  We will see how this virtual camp plays out.  We have a keeper an age group up from my DD selected - her first time.  

It's exciting for those newly selected and a sigh of relief for the "old timers".   Unfortunately the newly selected girls won't get the whole experience.  The staff does a great job of fully immersing the girls into a WMNT style training camp.  The Chula Vista facility is excellent.


----------



## Giesbock

General question please:  Player gets taken down in penalty area as she’s taking her shot. Penalty awarded. Another player scores the PK. Does that go down as an assist?  Thanks


----------



## Soccer43

So having tracked the call ups for camps and international events for the past 5-6 years it is safe to say that these “call-ups” will help with recruiting and getting a scholarship but it says nothing about opportunities with the full team or actual performance at the college and adult level.  Of the main “superstars” over the years with repeated youth call-ups that are now adult age I would say Pugh, Pickett, McKeown, Sanchez. and Smith are the main ones - where are they today?  Pugh skipped college and hasn’t been in a game for a long time with lingering injuries and won’t be in She Believes and probably not Olympics.  Sanchez left college and went pro but no call up to the full team. McKeown and Pickett were drafted and hopefully will have opportunities with the full team but not yet.  Smith is the only one that seems to be on a solid track.  So that is 5 out of 200 - 300 players with call-ups in this age group over the years.  I always support dreams and every player should put the work in to reach those dreams but I used to think the call-ups and the training centers meant something but now, having followed it for years and watching how these players are doing at the college level I see they don’t mean that much.


----------



## crush

Soccer43 said:


> *So having tracked the call ups for camps and international events for the past 5-6 years it is safe to say that these “call-ups” will help with recruiting and getting a scholarship* but it says nothing about opportunities with the full team or actual performance at the college and adult level.  Of the main “superstars” over the years with repeated youth call-ups that are now adult age I would say Pugh, Pickett, McKeown, Sanchez. and Smith are the main ones - where are they today?  Pugh skipped college and hasn’t been in a game for a long time with lingering injuries and won’t be in She Believes and probably not Olympics.  Sanchez left college and went pro but no call up to the full team. McKeown and Pickett were drafted and hopefully will have opportunities with the full team but not yet.  Smith is the only one that seems to be on a solid track.  So that is 5 out of 200 - 300 players with call-ups in this age group over the years.  I always support dreams and every player should put the work in to reach those dreams but I used to think the call-ups and the training centers meant something but now, having followed it for years and watching how these players are doing at the college level I see they don’t mean that much.


Great work 43.  You know your stuff and I appreciate all the hard work.  I know I rant too much and I cause many a heartache.   After 4 years of my own investigation, it was 100% a ticket to Big U.  I had no idea back when my dd was in 7th grade how it helped get in the Door.  It's all good and I now understand how things worked back in the day.  I see a bright future for all of us soon


----------



## futboldad1

Giesbock said:


> General question please:  Player gets taken down in penalty area as she’s taking her shot. Penalty awarded. Another player scores the PK. Does that go down as an assist?  Thanks


No it does not....


----------



## Giesbock

Soccer43 said:


> So having tracked the call ups for camps and international events for the past 5-6 years it is safe to say that these “call-ups” will help with recruiting and getting a scholarship but it says nothing about opportunities with the full team or actual performance at the college and adult level.  Of the main “superstars” over the years with repeated youth call-ups that are now adult age I would say Pugh, Pickett, McKeown, Sanchez. and Smith are the main ones - where are they today?  Pugh skipped college and hasn’t been in a game for a long time with lingering injuries and won’t be in She Believes and probably not Olympics.  Sanchez left college and went pro but no call up to the full team. McKeown and Pickett were drafted and hopefully will have opportunities with the full team but not yet.  Smith is the only one that seems to be on a solid track.  So that is 5 out of 200 - 300 players with call-ups in this age group over the years.  I always support dreams and every player should put the work in to reach those dreams but I used to think the call-ups and the training centers meant something but now, having followed it for years and watching how these players are doing at the college level I see they don’t mean that much.


If the camps, call ups, etc. are not the path to national team, how are players identified then?  How was Rose Lavelle found?  Or Sam Mewis?  Do their dads and moms know someone?

Or are you saying that is the path, but that getting called up is the easy part?  And from there, the real work starts...


----------



## Kicker4Life

Giesbock said:


> Or are you saying that is the path, but that getting called up is the easy part?  And from there, the real work starts...


In my experience, it is 100% this ^


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> In my experience, it is 100% this ^


Hey bro, what's the rumor mill down in South LA?


----------



## crush

Spill da beans bro!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

crush said:


> Hey bro, what's the rumor mill down in South LA?


I don’t spread rumors.....I only know with 100% certainty that ECNL is supposed to make an announcement within a week.


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t spread rumors.....I only know with 100% certainty that ECNL is supposed to make an announcement within a week.


So you have no idea?  Please, if anyone knows the truth, it's you.  Come on, give us some choice morsels.  Do you have any rumor mill from the IE?  I'm bored so just trying to get you to give up what you already know to be true is my hope.  Can you at least tell us if you think SW ECNL will be the #1 league in socal for 2021/2022?


----------



## Desert Hound

crush said:


> Hey bro, what's the rumor mill down in South LA?


The rumor is South LA wishes they located further south and were actually part of San Diego.


----------



## Desert Hound

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t spread rumors.....I only know with 100% certainty that ECNL is supposed to make an announcement within a week.


I like that. A prediction or statement with a date. Hope you are right. Need something soccer related to talk about.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> If the camps, call ups, etc. are not the path to national team, how are players identified then?  How was Rose Lavelle found?  Or Sam Mewis?  Do their dads and moms know someone?
> 
> Or are you saying that is the path, but that getting called up is the easy part?  And from there, the real work starts...


I guess if you are comparing the two:  Getting there VS staying there, getting there is easier.  Getting there is still is still an arduous undertaking, statistically reserved for the very few.   

In Rose Lavelle's case, she's been on the YNT circuit since at least 2013 (freshman in college) and played in her first senior team game in 2017.  Sam Mewis played on the U17 and U20 YNTs.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Giesbock said:


> If the camps, call ups, etc. are not the path to national team, how are players identified then?  How was Rose Lavelle found?  Or Sam Mewis?  Do their dads and moms know someone?
> 
> Or are you saying that is the path, but that getting called up is the easy part?  And from there, the real work starts...


It is absolutely the path, but the funnel narrows, and players develop at different times. There are a hundred+ kids of any birth year called to youth camps at U14. Over the next 4-9 years, many more kids come in and out of the pool. If you didn’t stand out enough or get noticed or advocated for in club, then maybe you emerge in college. Then there are even more players being tracked by YNT that haven’t gotten called in yet. But there are maybe 1-2 players of any birth year on the full WNT. So you can see why most youth players don’t make the full WNT, the same way most college football players don’t make the NFL. It doesn’t mean the choices are bad - it means the funnel narrows.
Almost all full WNT players were in the YNT system, including Lavelle and Mewis. 
So ya, getting called up is when the real work starts!


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> I like that. A prediction or statement with a date. Hope you are right. Need something soccer related to talk about.


I only want to talk soccer.  2021/2022 is looking really nice for my goat bro.  HS Soccer is not looking good for this year so were all in with club.  Time to make some soccer noise.  Time to put up or stfu, right?  Rankings for next season will be a blast.  What's going on in AZ?  4 teams bro?  Shales, how many Vegas teams 2021/2022 ECNL?  I'm so back for soccer.  I gave up politics for good ((I took the bait and never will again)) and through it in the trash.  I only live for myself,   my wife, my kids and soccer soccer soccer and more soccer.  I'm taking this sport head on for 16 more months Hound


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> It is absolutely the path, but the funnel narrows, and players develop at different times.


Do you work for US Soccer?  I’m relatively certain the notion of player development after 15-16 is a fallacy.  Maybe clubs promote that players develop at different times to hustle parents out of their hard earned money but a 15 year old with 2 left ain’t gonna develop at 17 because of great coaching.  

I haven’t seen any proof of late bloomers, so why do folks insist on promoting this foolishness?

I think @Soccer43 called this one.  At best, US Soccer has their eyes on a few and the others are just practice cones.  No need to give false hope.


----------



## paytoplay

MacDre said:


> Do you work for US Soccer?  I’m relatively certain the notion of player development after 15-16 is a fallacy.  Maybe clubs promote that players develop at different times to hustle parents out of their hard earned money but a 15 year old with 2 left ain’t gonna develop at 17 because of great coaching.
> 
> I haven’t seen any proof of late bloomers, so why do folks insist on promoting this foolishness?
> 
> I think @Soccer43 called this one.  At best, US Soccer has their eyes on a few and the others_ *are just practice cones*._  No need to give false hope.


Pay to cone.


----------



## sdb

MacDre said:


> Do you work for US Soccer?  I’m relatively certain the notion of player development after 15-16 is a fallacy.  Maybe clubs promote that players develop at different times to hustle parents out of their hard earned money but a 15 year old with 2 left ain’t gonna develop at 17 because of great coaching.
> 
> I haven’t seen any proof of late bloomers, so why do folks insist on promoting this foolishness?
> 
> I think @Soccer43 called this one.  At best, US Soccer has their eyes on a few and the others are just practice cones.  No need to give false hope.


Watch this YouTube video, expert would disagree with you on identifying talent, when and how best to do it.


----------



## Soccer43

happy9 said:


> I guess if you are comparing the two:  Getting there VS staying there, getting there is easier.  Getting there is still is still an arduous undertaking, statistically reserved for the very few.
> 
> In Rose Lavelle's case, she's been on the YNT circuit since at least 2013 (freshman in college) and played in her first senior team game in 2017.  Sam Mewis played on the U17 and U20 YNTs.


Yes, and not in a U14, U15 or U16 camp - haven’t taken the time to do all the research yet but there are several in the full team that were not in the YNT system at all


----------



## Soccerfan2

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, and not in a U14, U15 or U16 camp - haven’t taken the time to do all the research yet but there are several in the full team that were not in the YNT system at all


Here are the first national team years listed for each currently rostered full WNT player. This doesn’t really tell us when they first entered the YNT system. These players were most likely tracked for a good while and were part of training centers and combines before they got their first call up to a team. Depends how you define “youth system” but I would say all of them were part of the youth system. 

Jane CampbellU15Abby DahlkemperU17Tierna DavidsonU20Crystal DunnU17Julie ErtzU15Lindsay HoranU17Rose LavelleU18Carli LloydU21Catarina MacarioU14Kristie MewisU17Sam MewisU17Alex MorganU20Casey MurphyU20Alyssa NaeherU16Kelly O'HaraU16Christen PressU20Margaret PurceU17Megan RapinoeU20Becky SauerbrunnU16Casey ShortU20Sophia SmithU17Emily SonnettU18Lynn WilliamsU23


----------



## Giesbock

The first GA showcase starts day after tomorrow for us.  Some say Scouts will be there. Others say no.  My kid ready to focus on the game at hand and ignore who is or isn’t watching.  
Appreciate the input on YNT call ups etc.  yeah my kid checks some boxes but agree that the funnel is so tiny.

i know someone who’s kid is a top so cal swimmer- top of the US swimming pyramid - except that the pyramid has a flat top with thousands of swimmers with times that are 1/10ths of seconds apart. At the top of that flat topped pyramid, there’s a greased flagpole. That’s where the Olympic hopefuls are trying to scramble up!

Guess making USNT in soccer might be similar.


----------



## crush

Giesbock said:


> The first GA showcase starts day after tomorrow for us.  Some say Scouts will be there. Others say no.  My kid ready to focus on the game at hand and ignore who is or isn’t watching.
> Appreciate the input on YNT call ups etc.  yeah my kid checks some boxes but agree that the funnel is so tiny.
> 
> i know someone who’s kid is a top so cal swimmer- top of the US swimming pyramid - except that the pyramid has a flat top with thousands of swimmers with times that are 1/10ths of seconds apart. At the top of that flat topped pyramid, there’s a greased flagpole. That’s where the Olympic hopefuls are trying to scramble up!
> 
> Guess making USNT in soccer might be similar.


Best attitude ever bro.  The greats never take opponent lightly and always bring it.  The last three years in socal has sucked.  9-1, 12-2, 8-0 and so on scores was and is horrible for many who demand competitive games.  I for one would go cray cray if the games were not competitive.


----------



## MacDre

sdb said:


> Watch this YouTube video, expert would disagree with you on identifying talent, when and how best to do it.


After watching the long video, I am confident Rasmus Ankersen would agree with my position.  His position seems to be consistent with the education department at Cal and their Academic Talent Development Program.  If you reference Howard Gardner’s theory of multiple intelligences you’ll see that sports/athleticism is an area of intelligence that can be developed.  I think we agree on the theories but differ on the application.  I maintain that it’s obvious by 16 who has the genetics and drive to succeed.  My takeaway from Ankersen’s presentation was:
1). The best athletes probably have a genetic advantage;
2)  The best athletes have a supportive environment (ex: Ethiopian distance runners);
3.)  Talent that shouts is easy to identify (ex:  Usain Bolt). but can be expensive and arrogant;
4.). There’s also talent that whispers.

A coach can spot talent that whispers by identifying the critical factors for success.  According to Ankersen the critical factor for success is an athletes willingness to do extra work outside of structured practice.  He gives the example of Simon Kjaer that was lazy and arrogant but improved by doing extra work after receiving psychological treatment.  He also talks about Osafa Powell who wasn’t performing well but had a lot of potential because he never had professional coaching.

I think Ankersen’s presentation is consistent with my position.  So, I would love to hear how/why you think this research is applicable to high achieving club soccer players that have benefited from professional and motivational coaching for the entirety of their sports career?

If we were talking about folks being identified from AYSO or Latino leagues, the analysis would be similar to Powell in that they are average performers who’s potential could be maximized with professional coaching but I don’t see how this applicable to club soccer and letter leagues.

I think the problem with club soccer and the letter leagues is that there are several players with the drive and environment but many lack the genetics.


----------



## Soccer43

Soccerfan2 said:


> Here are the first national team years listed for each currently rostered full WNT player. This doesn’t really tell us when they first entered the YNT system. These players were most likely tracked for a good while and were part of training centers and combines before they got their first call up to a team. Depends how you define “youth system” but I would say all of them were part of the youth system.
> 
> Jane CampbellU15Abby DahlkemperU17Tierna DavidsonU20Crystal DunnU17Julie ErtzU15Lindsay HoranU17Rose LavelleU18Carli LloydU21Catarina MacarioU14Kristie MewisU17Sam MewisU17Alex MorganU20Casey MurphyU20Alyssa NaeherU16Kelly O'HaraU16Christen PressU20Margaret PurceU17Megan RapinoeU20Becky SauerbrunnU16Casey ShortU20Sophia SmithU17Emily SonnettU18Lynn WilliamsU23


Thanks for saving me time in doing the research!  For the most recent additions to the roster there is nothing younger than U17 level except for Macario.  I am talking about the U14, 15, and 16 camp call-ups being somewhat meaningless.  If you want to define “Youth System” as training centers and scouting at tournaments then every soccer player in country is in the youth system.  I am talking about the holy grail of a call-up to an actual YNT camp.


----------



## crush

Soccer43 said:


> Thanks for saving me time in doing the research!  For the most recent additions to the roster there is nothing younger than U17 level except for Macario.  *I am talking about the U14, 15, and 16 camp call-ups being somewhat meaningless.*  If you want to define “Youth System” as training centers and scouting at tournaments then every soccer player in country is in the youth system.  I am talking about the holy grail of a call-up to an actual YNT camp.


Me and one of the oldest coaches in OC had some great talks about these "so called" call ups.  It was only used to steal goats from clubs that didnt fit the new philosphy the old GDA shoved down our faces and wallets.  The world is watching they told us.  We need to destroy the Blues way to play and ECNL.  99% of the parents and kids got robbed with so many lies, its a been one big lie.  Using The List to get kids to leave a club for another club who now had control of who and why one makes the U14 National Team is powerful.  Meaningless in the holy grail of the top squad is true, but it's has much value I have learned that is very meaningful to certain clubs and their parents.  This is business 101 class 43 and having the power & control on who makes The List is what drives market share.  Trust me, I lived it and took really good notes.  Emails, texts and videos.  It's all right there for anyone who wants to look.


----------



## MacDre

Soccer43 said:


> Thanks for saving me time in doing the research!  For the most recent additions to the roster there is nothing younger than U17 level except for Macario.  I am talking about the U14, 15, and 16 camp call-ups being somewhat meaningless.  If you want to define “Youth System” as training centers and scouting at tournaments then every soccer player in country is in the youth system.  I am talking about the holy grail of a call-up to an actual YNT camp.


Yesterday, I watched the Anelka documentary on Netflix.  It was interesting when Anelka was explaining to his kids that he went to Clairefontaine at 13 and I believe Henry commented that by 14, 15, 16 it’s clear who has what it takes.  This morning, I also watched CoCo Gauf (16 y/o) get defeated in the Australian Open.  I wonder what data or research USSF has to justify their position or is the development timeline being adversely influenced by the club soccer lobbyists?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Soccer43 said:


> Thanks for saving me time in doing the research!  For the most recent additions to the roster there is nothing younger than U17 level except for Macario.  I am talking about the U14, 15, and 16 camp call-ups being somewhat meaningless.  If you want to define “Youth System” as training centers and scouting at tournaments then every soccer player in country is in the youth system.  I am talking about the holy grail of a call-up to an actual YNT camp.


Recent like Sophia Smith? She was playing for the U17 national team by 15 years old and called into U23 camp by age 16. Her first camp invite was a U14. The dates listed above are the first time players played for a national team. There aren’t always competitions at the younger ages.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

MacDre said:


> Yesterday, I watched the Anelka documentary on Netflix.  It was interesting when Anelka was explaining to his kids that he went to Clairefontaine at 13 and I believe Henry commented that by 14, 15, 16 it’s clear who has what it takes.  This morning, I also watched CoCo Gauf (16 y/o) get defeated in the Australian Open.  I wonder what data or research USSF has to justify their position or is the development timeline being adversely influenced by the club soccer lobbyists?


I am not motivated enough to look back over years, but in the '04 age group it seems like the same girls get consistently called back - it was similar in ODP and PDP from what I saw. There are definitely girls that stood out before and are still very talented, but there are also girls who have put in the work and grew in last year and held their own against those "identified" players. I do think there is a lot of change between the U14 age and the U17 ages in girls/teams I have seen.  I think part of that is the ability to think the game as well as the physical aspect of the game, at some point running fast will only get you so far.


----------



## sdb

MacDre said:


> After watching the long video, I am confident Rasmus Ankersen would agree with my position.  His position seems to be consistent with the education department at Cal and their Academic Talent Development Program.  If you reference Howard Gardner’s theory of multiple intelligences you’ll see that sports/athleticism is an area of intelligence that can be developed.  I think we agree on the theories but differ on the application.  I maintain that it’s obvious by 16 who has the genetics and drive to succeed.  My takeaway from Ankersen’s presentation was:
> 1). The best athletes probably have a genetic advantage;
> 2)  The best athletes have a supportive environment (ex: Ethiopian distance runners);
> 3.)  Talent that shouts is easy to identify (ex:  Usain Bolt). but can be expensive and arrogant;
> 4.). There’s also talent that whispers.
> 
> A coach can spot talent that whispers by identifying the critical factors for success.  According to Ankersen the critical factor for success is an athletes willingness to do extra work outside of structured practice.  He gives the example of Simon Kjaer that was lazy and arrogant but improved by doing extra work after receiving psychological treatment.  He also talks about Osafa Powell who wasn’t performing well but had a lot of potential because he never had professional coaching.
> 
> I think Ankersen’s presentation is consistent with my position.  So, I would love to hear how/why you think this research is applicable to high achieving club soccer players that have benefited from professional and motivational coaching for the entirety of their sports career?
> 
> If we were talking about folks being identified from AYSO or Latino leagues, the analysis would be similar to Powell in that they are average performers who’s potential could be maximized with professional coaching but I don’t see how this applicable to club soccer and letter leagues.
> 
> I think the problem with club soccer and the letter leagues is that there are several players with the drive and environment but many lack the genetics.


What I find interesting is the part of the video where the coaches pick the winners at 15, put the names in an envelope, open it 5 years later, and not one of them picked Simon Kjaer. Ankersen says that they coaches have a combined 100 years of expertise and they can't pick who actually won. In the case of Simon Kjaer, who was 15-16 by the way, they couldn't see that he had the genetics and drive to succeed. In fact at this point they thought that he didn't. It was a fluke that they signed him and kept him on. My belief is that we write off kids too early, pick the winners too early and then keep the early picked winners in the winner's pool regardless of the development going on outside of that winner's pool.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> The first GA showcase starts day after tomorrow for us.  Some say Scouts will be there. Others say no.  My kid ready to focus on the game at hand and ignore who is or isn’t watching.
> Appreciate the input on YNT call ups etc.  yeah my kid checks some boxes but agree that the funnel is so tiny.
> 
> i know someone who’s kid is a top so cal swimmer- top of the US swimming pyramid - except that the pyramid has a flat top with thousands of swimmers with times that are 1/10ths of seconds apart. At the top of that flat topped pyramid, there’s a greased flagpole. That’s where the Olympic hopefuls are trying to scramble up!
> 
> Guess making USNT in soccer might be similar.


I say enjoy the journey.  If your player has been called to an identification center, enjoy that.  Making it beyond an ID center is an accomplishment.  Getting  camp call up is really cool. As you mention, the funnel is tiny.  If your player gets the opportunity, tell them to enjoy it.  Hopefully we get back to having real ID centers and camps. Regardless of what one thinks about US Soccer, the staff running the YNTs puts on a great show, doing their best to provide the same environment that the senior team is given.  Even if they never get called back up, the experience will stick with them for a while and they will be part of a small group.


----------



## Kicker4Life

sdb said:


> What I find interesting is the part of the video where the coaches pick the winners at 15, put the names in an envelope, open it 5 years later, and not one of them picked Simon Kjaer. Ankersen says that they coaches have a combined 100 years of expertise and they can't pick who actually won. In the case of Simon Kjaer, who was 15-16 by the way, they couldn't see that he had the genetics and drive to succeed. In fact at this point they thought that he didn't. It was a fluke that they signed him and kept him on. My belief is that we write off kids too early, pick the winners too early and then keep the early picked winners in the winner's pool regardless of the development going on outside of that winner's pool.


Harry Kane is a good example


----------



## Giesbock

MacDre said:


> After watching the long video, I am confident Rasmus Ankersen would agree with my position.  His position seems to be consistent with the education department at Cal and their Academic Talent Development Program.  If you reference Howard Gardner’s theory of multiple intelligences you’ll see that sports/athleticism is an area of intelligence that can be developed.  I think we agree on the theories but differ on the application.  I maintain that it’s obvious by 16 who has the genetics and drive to succeed.  My takeaway from Ankersen’s presentation was:
> 1). The best athletes probably have a genetic advantage;
> 2)  The best athletes have a supportive environment (ex: Ethiopian distance runners);
> 3.)  Talent that shouts is easy to identify (ex:  Usain Bolt). but can be expensive and arrogant;
> 4.). There’s also talent that whispers.
> 
> A coach can spot talent that whispers by identifying the critical factors for success.  According to Ankersen the critical factor for success is an athletes willingness to do extra work outside of structured practice.  He gives the example of Simon Kjaer that was lazy and arrogant but improved by doing extra work after receiving psychological treatment.  He also talks about Osafa Powell who wasn’t performing well but had a lot of potential because he never had professional coaching.
> 
> I think Ankersen’s presentation is consistent with my position.  So, I would love to hear how/why you think this research is applicable to high achieving club soccer players that have benefited from professional and motivational coaching for the entirety of their sports career?
> 
> If we were talking about folks being identified from AYSO or Latino leagues, the analysis would be similar to Powell in that they are average performers who’s potential could be maximized with professional coaching but I don’t see how this applicable to club soccer and letter leagues.
> 
> I think the problem with club soccer and the letter leagues is that there are several players with the drive and environment but many lack the genetics.


Great summary. Last paragraph gets to the heart of it in the US and abroad: academies / letter leagues do not jettison players even when it’s clear that they’re too slow because they’re paying customers. 

I’d bet there are very few sponsored players that don’t have the genetic chops.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> Great summary. Last paragraph gets to the heart of it in the US and abroad: *academies / letter leagues do not jettison players even when it’s clear that they’re too slow because they’re paying customers.*
> 
> I’d bet there are very few sponsored players that don’t have the genetic chops.


Goes to the heart of the pay to play business model.  There are just enough players that make it to the next level that it provides hope for the parent with the lesser talented players.  They will keep paying, the team will keep rostering them. It's just the way it goes.  It's something that you have to live with.  The reality is that many players on teams are training cones for some of their team mates. This is especially true of the teams that carry 18-20 rosters.  15-20 likely don't get much playing time.  Their development is not a priority and game touches are likely scarce.  S

I always find it interesting when I happen to watch a state league game, DPL, or ECRL game.  Those players always seem to have more fun,  their parents are less involved in the game, or involved in a les serious way, and generally look like they are having more fun.  Sure, there are crazy parents at all levels of youth sport but you get my drift.  

True fully funded academies can be more selective, take a look at some of the MLS academies, especially some of the ones that have been around longer.


----------



## MacDre

sdb said:


> What I find interesting is the part of the video where the coaches pick the winners at 15, put the names in an envelope, open it 5 years later, and not one of them picked Simon Kjaer. Ankersen says that they coaches have a combined 100 years of expertise and they can't pick who actually won. In the case of Simon Kjaer, who was 15-16 by the way, they couldn't see that he had the genetics and drive to succeed. In fact at this point they thought that he didn't. It was a fluke that they signed him and kept him on.* My belief is that we write off kids too early, pick the winners too early and then keep the early picked winners in the winner's pool regardless of the development going on outside of that winner's pool.*


Interesting hypothesis that is NOT supported by the data.  The example of the coaches with over 100 years experience not picking winners was NOT about the coaches picking players too early.  Rather, it was an example of experienced coaches using the wrong criteria to select elite players.  Ankersen also gave the example of the NFL using an IQ test for quarterbacks that didn’t work and he also cited the Oakland A’s use of analytics to determine on base average was the correct criteria as opposed to speed and power to select players.

The criteria that should be used according to Ankersen is:  which players are consistently willing to put in extra work and/or which players have potential to improve with professional coaching.

To me, it makes no sense to delay identifying talent.  I think the elite 14 y/o runs the risk of becoming a gifted underachiever because the environment is not challenging.  I also think kids w/o the genetics are exploited and given false hope.


----------



## happy9

MacDre said:


> Interesting hypothesis that is NOT supported by the data.  The example of the coaches with over 100 years experience not picking winners was NOT about the coaches picking players too early.  Rather, it was an example of experienced coaches using the wrong criteria to select elite players.  Ankersen also gave the example of the NFL using an IQ test for quarterbacks that didn’t work and he also cited the Oakland A’s use of analytics to determine on base average was the correct criteria as opposed to speed and power to select players.
> 
> The criteria that should be used according to Ankersen is:  which players are consistently willing to put in extra work and/or which players have potential to improve with professional coaching.
> 
> To me, it makes no sense to delay identifying talent.  I think the elite 14 y/o runs the risk of becoming a gifted underachiever because the environment is not challenging. * I also think the PARENTS of kids w/o the genetics are exploited and given false hope.*
> View attachment 10084



Added a noun to your statement.  Parents spend a ton of money on off site training.  I coached youth baseball for some years.  I witnessed plenty of kids who were mechanically sound in every aspect of their game but:  couldn't hit the ball, couldn't field a fly ball in stride, couldn't throw the ball in stride, etc....Plenty of money was being spent on after hours batting and fielding coaches.  Excellent slow speed footwork, excellent batting mechanics...many time the mechanics never translated to game speed application.  

But hey, the counterargument is that these things help kids grow and become better adults.  And if they do, then good.


----------



## MacDre

happy9 said:


> But hey, the counterargument is that these things help kids grow and become better adults.  And if they do, then good.


I reject this counter argument.  I actually think this mentality is why today’s youth are so self-entitled.  Putting in work on their own should be a pre-requisite for parents before spending additional money on outside training.  I loved baseball as a kid.  My friends and I played lots of pickle and then we had batting practice by playing with bottle caps and broomsticks.  We developed our footwork by playing hide and go seek, freeze tag, climbing trees etc.  Going to a batting cage was an extreme luxury/reward for staying on the grind.  Nowadays kids get the reward but don’t develop the grit that comes from constantly being on the grind.


----------



## Dubs

MacDre said:


> I reject this counter argument.  I actually think this mentality is why today’s youth are so self-entitled.  Putting in work on their own should be a pre-requisite for parents before spending additional money on outside training.  I loved baseball as a kid.  My friends and I played lots of pickle and then we had batting practice by playing with bottle caps and broomsticks.  We developed our footwork by playing hide and go seek, freeze tag, climbing trees etc.  Going to a batting cage was an extreme luxury/reward for staying on the grind.  Nowadays kids get the reward but don’t develop the grit that comes from constantly being on the grind.


I tend to agree.  As most great players say in whatever sport is being played... you must be comfortable with being uncomfortable and that goes for all aspects of the game.


----------



## happy9

MacDre said:


> I reject this counter argument.  I actually think this mentality is why today’s youth are so self-entitled.  Putting in work on their own should be a pre-requisite for parents before spending additional money on outside training.  I loved baseball as a kid.  My friends and I played lots of pickle and then we had batting practice by playing with bottle caps and broomsticks.  We developed our footwork by playing hide and go seek, freeze tag, climbing trees etc.  Going to a batting cage was an extreme luxury/reward for staying on the grind.  Nowadays kids get the reward but don’t develop the grit that comes from constantly being on the grind.


ha, yes, grit and determination mean everything.  I don't know if you've been to the DR, but not too many batting cages and pitching machines.

parents who force their kids into additional training to MAKE them better generally don't have the best interest of the kid in mind.  They think they do, but they don't.  

Pretty cool if you could hit an 85MPH bottle cap with a broomstick.  Walt Hriniak would be impressed.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> I don't know if you've been to the DR


Been there more than a few times. And not to hang out at the all inclusive resorts.


----------



## Giesbock

Dubs said:


> I tend to agree.  As most great players say in whatever sport is being played... you must be comfortable with being uncomfortable and that goes for all aspects of the game.


Speaking of uncomfortable... the GA tournament day 1 was awesome!  Tough, gritty games. Most within 1-3 goal differential. No blowouts. Girls stepped up and played their butts off in 30 degree weather.


----------



## Sandypk

Giesbock said:


> Speaking of uncomfortable... the GA tournament day 1 was awesome!  Tough, gritty games. Most within 1-3 goal differential. No blowouts. Girls stepped up and played their butts off in 30 degree weather.


Have fun and stay safe!
For those who might be interested in watching or checking scores.  









						Girls Academy Event Preview: GA Texas | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

The first Girls Academy event kicks off on Friday from Texas with the U17 and U19 age groups in action. TopDrawerSoccer previews the event along with the teams and players to watch.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				






			GotSport


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Been there more than a few times. And not to hang out at the all inclusive resorts.


Yep..


----------



## Desert Hound

So GA added a few clubs. 2 in NM. At the time they added them, they indicated they would be part of a new Mountain West conference. 

Anyone notice that? Who might be in the Mountain West? AZ?


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> So GA added a few clubs. 2 in NM. At the time they added them, they indicated they would be part of a new Mountain West conference.
> 
> Anyone notice that? Who might be in the Mountain West? AZ?


I didn't take notice.  Who are the clubs?  I would assume Rio Rapids?  Who's the other?  I don't see AZ leaving the SW but who knows these days.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> I didn't take notice.  Who are the clubs?  I would assume Rio Rapids?  Who's the other?  I don't see AZ leaving the SW but who knows these days.


Like I said I noticed the new conference announcement along with the new clubs. I would be a little worried if I were del Sol. Are they pulling Texas teams out of the TX conference? If not, that leaves basically CO to the north and AZ to the west. 

Look at the current map below. And yes I am sure they are adding more...but still. 

I couldn't see anywhere on the website where they discuss who is going where outside of the 2 new additions.


----------



## timbuck

Beach and Legends are moving to ECNL, right? Does that mean they are pulling out of GA-L?


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Like I said I noticed the new conference announcement along with the new clubs. I would be a little worried if I were del Sol. Are they pulling Texas teams out of the TX conference? If not, that leaves basically CO to the north and AZ to the west.
> 
> Look at the current map below. And yes I am sure they are adding more...but still.
> 
> I couldn't see anywhere on the website where they discuss who is going where outside of the 2 new additions.
> 
> View attachment 10120
> 
> View attachment 10121
> 
> View attachment 10122


My guess is their is expansion happening in Utah as well.  Maybe building up UT, CO, NM.  Don't really know to be honest.  I'm sure they are rethinking their SW strategy.  There are good teams in Utah that are not under any umbrella, maybe they are making a play for the Celtics and Avalanche.  

In other news, the GA just cancelled the second half of their Austin Showcase scheduled for next weekend.  They probably should have cancelled this past weekend's games and focused on the April Showcase in Florida. 

 Texas has declared a state of emergency and Austin is getting another round of bad weather on WED.  The entire state needs a few days to recover from bad weather - green energy needs to recover, with the aid of good ol dirty fossil fuel...


----------



## LASTMAN14

timbuck said:


> Beach and Legends are moving to ECNL, right? Does that mean they are pulling out of GA-L?


I’d imagine so.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Giesbock said:


> Speaking of uncomfortable... the GA tournament day 1 was awesome!  Tough, gritty games. Most within 1-3 goal differential. No blowouts. Girls stepped up and played their butts off in 30 degree weather.


Looked for results, but didn't see much for the 15 or 16 and seems like the 17's played 2 and then had the 3rd games cancelled - weather?


----------



## happy9

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Looked for results, but didn't see much for the 15 or 16 and seems like the 17's played 2 and then had the 3rd games cancelled - weather?


15s and 16s were scheduled for this upcoming weekend.  Unfortunately, and for good reason, the GA has cancelled this weekend's showcase.


----------



## Giesbock

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Looked for results, but didn't see much for the 15 or 16 and seems like the 17's played 2 and then had the 3rd games cancelled - weather?


The 17’s 3rd games were canceled to give field space to 19s so they could get in 2 games before weather got too bad.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

happy9 said:


> 15s and 16s were scheduled for this upcoming weekend.  Unfortunately, and for good reason, the GA has cancelled this weekend's showcase.


Thanks -- made the assumption that all ages would be played the same weekend -- guess closer reading is needed!!


----------



## Giesbock

I was hoping that D1 coaches would come out in numbers for the GA showcase at IMG academy (April 16-19) Now that NCAA has extended the dead period through May, are teams re-evaluating travel to FL?  Or is it still a viable event?


----------



## VegasParent

Giesbock said:


> I was hoping that D1 coaches would come out in numbers for the GA showcase at IMG academy (April 16-19) Now that NCAA has extended the dead period through May, are teams re-evaluating travel to FL?  Or is it still a viable event?


My kids team is still planning on going especially since Texas was cancelled.


----------



## Desert Hound

Giesbock said:


> I was hoping that D1 coaches would come out in numbers for the GA showcase at IMG academy (April 16-19) Now that NCAA has extended the dead period through May, are teams re-evaluating travel to FL?  Or is it still a viable event?


You might get some good game film from which to make highlights with. That is about it...oh and having fun. 

D2 and below coaches can still attend however since the dead period only relates to D1


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> You might get some good game film from which to make highlights with. That is about it...oh and having fun.
> 
> D2 and below coaches can still attend however since the dead period only relates to D1


Hound, my dd has made it her desire to have official visit and tour of school and a face to face with coach.  The cool hand Luke thing that i like is my dd does it all.  I helped with her video and that's it.  She does the rest.  I tell parents to tell their kids to make that call and get rejected.  Text the coach.  Email coach.  The more no's one get's, the better chance a "yes" will come your way.  A yes only means their is interest on both parties.  Slow all this down folks and let the girls walk around campus ((when allowed)) and meet the team, the coach and the school.  I feel horrible for the 2021s.  2022s are now buying time.  I hope this all stops soon.  Enough is enough.


----------



## Giesbock

Desert Hound said:


> You might get some good game film from which to make highlights with. That is about it...oh and having fun.
> 
> D2 and below coaches can still attend however since the dead period only relates to D1


Got it...

So to split hairs re. the exact rules about this dead period:

let’s say Coach X lives across the street from IMG academy fields. Is that coach permitted to walk over and watch games?

What about Coach Y who flies in from out of town, stops at the field to watch with no interaction with players, club coaches or parents?

someone told me that D1s can watch but not interact... I appreciate if someone can clarify. 
thx


----------



## Kicker4Life

Giesbock said:


> What about Coach Y who flies in from out of town, stops at the field to watch with no interaction with players, club coaches or parents?


This is already happening.....especially with more “local schools” that don’t have to fly.


----------



## crush

Giesbock said:


> Got it...
> 
> So to split hairs re. the exact rules about this dead period:
> 
> let’s say Coach X lives across the street from IMG academy fields. Is that coach permitted to walk over and watch games?
> 
> What about Coach Y who flies in from out of town, stops at the field to watch with no interaction with players, club coaches or parents?
> 
> someone told me that D1s can watch but not interact... I appreciate if someone can clarify.
> thx


Oh oh.  So a coach can walk around under cover and see how goat is playing in a USL game?  That sucks apples because most of the goats have not even played contact soccer in 12 months.  This is a load of poo poo.


----------



## happy9

Giesbock said:


> Got it...
> 
> So to split hairs re. the exact rules about this dead period:
> 
> let’s say Coach X lives across the street from IMG academy fields. Is that coach permitted to walk over and watch games?
> 
> What about Coach Y who flies in from out of town, stops at the field to watch with no interaction with players, club coaches or parents?
> 
> someone told me that D1s can watch but not interact... I appreciate if someone can clarify.
> thx


The in person watching bit is very gray.  The in person interaction piece is very clear - 100% restricted.  No visits, no off campus in person interaction.

Virtual is wide open.  Both sides of the equation are starved for contact.  Leverage virtual.  You will be surprised (and maybe you've already seen it) at how quickly coaches and staff are answering emails, providing feedback on live stream games, and communicating via other social media platforms.  Especially the assistant coaches.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Giesbock said:


> Got it...
> 
> So to split hairs re. the exact rules about this dead period:
> 
> let’s say Coach X lives across the street from IMG academy fields. Is that coach permitted to walk over and watch games?
> 
> What about Coach Y who flies in from out of town, stops at the field to watch with no interaction with players, club coaches or parents?
> 
> someone told me that D1s can watch but not interact... I appreciate if someone can clarify.
> thx


*What is a dead period?*
During a dead period a college coach may not have face-to-face contact with college-bound student-athletes or their parents, and _may not watch student-athletes compete_ or visit their high schools. Coaches may write and telephone student-athletes or their parents during a dead period.









						Division I and II Recruiting Calendars and Guides
					

Division I and II Recruiting Calendars and Guides




					www.ncaa.org


----------



## Giesbock

Thanks. That’s pretty cut and dry.


----------



## Giesbock

Messi>CR7 said:


> *What is a dead period?*
> During a dead period a college coach may not have face-to-face contact with college-bound student-athletes or their parents, and _may not watch student-athletes compete_ or visit their high schools. Coaches may write and telephone student-athletes or their parents during a dead period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Division I and II Recruiting Calendars and Guides
> 
> 
> Division I and II Recruiting Calendars and Guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncaa.org


Another question that’s really splitting hairs:

“may not watch student-athletes compete”

is a club player who happens to be high school age by definition a student-athlete?  Or are they a soccer player that happens to attend high school?  What do the lawyers say?


----------



## MacDre

Giesbock said:


> Another question that’s really splitting hairs:
> 
> “may not watch student-athletes compete”
> 
> is a club player who happens to be high school age by definition a student-athlete?  Or are they a soccer player that happens to attend high school?  What do the lawyers say?


I think you found a loophole!  I think the regulation is clearly talking about college bound high school athletes.  However, I think “shall” should have been used instead of “may” in the regulation.  I think the NCAA will have a hard time enforcing this poorly written regulation.

Also, does the may not watch student athletes compete provision apply to video too?


----------



## Giesbock

MacDre said:


> I think you found a loophole!  I think the regulation is clearly talking about college bound high school athletes.  However, I think “shall” should have been used instead of “may” in the regulation.  I think the NCAA will have a hard time enforcing this poorly written regulation.
> 
> Also, does the may not watch student athletes compete provision apply to video too?


Yeah...good question about watching.  Did they mean in person watching only? Why is NCAA going to all these measure anyway?  Don’t coaches socially distant themselves in the best of times?  Never mind during pandemic...


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Giesbock said:


> Yeah...good question about watching.  Did they mean in person watching only? Why is NCAA going to all these measure anyway?  Don’t coaches socially distant themselves in the best of times?  Never mind during pandemic...


Because the NCAA wants to look like it cares about the prospective student athletes all the while with competitions continuing all over the country!


----------



## SoccerLocker

There's also a monetary aspect here.  Evert athletic department budget has been hit and sending people costs money.  If the member schools lobbied for it, the NCAA wouldn't have extended the dead period.


----------

